# Due end of may/beginning of June? UK/US



## Gemma Lou

Hi there....

I thought I would start a thread to try and get a group going! I thought if we all attach ourselves to this thread we can become friends and keep eachother posted throughout the thread. I thought it would be a good idea for us so we can ask eachother questions etc. I am due on the 31st of May......would love you all to respond to this so we can keep in touch!
Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

im due 20th may and congrats


----------



## Rumpskin

Great idea Gemma. I am due about 19 May ish - I know it is not really late May but hey, thought I would christen your post!

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Rumpskin said:


> Great idea Gemma. I am due about 19 May ish - I know it is not really late May but hey, thought I would christen your post!
> 
> xx

Thats no problem..........you're close enough....you'll be the one we all end up going to for advice!!!!!! He he! :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

rumpskin is due on my partners birthday lol congrats


----------



## Jemma_x

Im due 10/12th may so im more early may but im not far off you, great idea for this post btw


----------



## Gemma Lou

Welcome to our group!!!! Early May, late May, it doesn't really matter! Its just a nice idea to have a thread where we can all share the latest goings on!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations to all ladies due in may/early june. hows everyone doing with symptoms??


----------



## ajarvis

I'm due mid to end of may. Saw the doctor last night and he put the first day of my period as August 1st, BUT I know I didn't have my period on either the 2 or 4th. So the EARLIEST I could be pregant would be the 5th of august so a due date of May 12th. Personally I think it's later. We'll see.

Anyhow. Great idea on this thread!

As for symptoms I have none. Not a one right now. My last pregnancy was symptom plagued lol. so none for the moment is just fine! I did see the doctor last night - still pregnant :) - but he wasn't accepting new patients, and wasn't obstetrics. SO I got back m-t next week for a meet and greet. Then if he agrees to take me I have to book a full physical and THEN go for US and bloodwork. Kinda nuts if you ask me!


----------



## maccy

I'm due 26 May....hopefully.


----------



## Gemma Lou

maccy said:


> I'm due 26 May....hopefully.

Welcome to our thread! Hope everything is going ok so far?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hmmmm, Symptoms so far......

I have got lots of nice red spots on my chest and my neck!!!! :blush:

I feel very tired in the evenings. Yesterday I went into town for a couple of hours and I was absolutely shattered from 7pm onwards! I couldn't keep awake! :sleep:

I am needing to wee alot more than I used to. :loo::

I am feeling hungry quite a lot :icecream:

I have a little bit of a tummy already :thumbup:

I have had a few period like pains/stabbing pains in lower stomach

My boobs are slightly tender :dohh:

I have had some really painful stabbing pains going into my right breast...but they pass quickly. I have only had this pain for 2 days 

other than that I think everything is as normal..........some days I forget I am pregnant...or should I say.....sometimes I worry that I'm not pregnant! But after reading lots of advice on here, I know that I shouldn't be worried!

Would love to hear how everyone else is getting on with symptoms!!!

Love and congrats to all! x x x :hugs:


----------



## Dustyx

I'm due 9th/10th May so 8wks today! I'm starting to enjoy it now the fear has gone and positives are kicking in how do you get the ticker along the bottom tried but have a apple mac so may not me compatible anyone know?


----------



## Gemma Lou

Dustyx said:


> I'm due 9th/10th May so 8wks today! I'm starting to enjoy it now the fear has gone and positives are kicking in how do you get the ticker along the bottom tried but have a apple mac so may not me compatible anyone know?

I had to work it out today too as I wanted one!!!! If you click on a ticker you like, it will take you to the website and give you a code. It gives you a choice of code, do not use the URL one, use the BB code.

Click at the top of your baby and bump page where it says "user CP"
Click on Edit/Change signature
Copy and paste your code into the signature box
preview changes
save changes!

Hope this works

:hugs:

Congratulations by the way! Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Lulu

Hi I'm due 27th May!

Symptoms wise - currently I'm feeling exhausted, like it's an effort to sit on the couch!!! 

Been getting a lot of indegestion most days, last few days this has been turning into quite bad nausea. Not been sick yet though, thank goodness.

Most days I have mild stomach cramps, some are bit more stronger than other.

Not been to my doc yet, got my first appointment on Monday so feeling anxious/excited about that.

Congratulations to everyone due in May :hug:


----------



## maccy

Thanks for the welcome yes everything ok so far but lost my little bean in May so trying not to get too excited just incase. 

Symptoms:

Tired.....no.....exhausted!!!
Have spots on my face...haven't had these since I was a teenager!
Cramping now and again!
Sore boobs and they are pumped up like fake ones 
Nipples u could hang a coat off...lol


----------



## Dustyx

Got my profile pic and ticker in the signature bit done what you told me to do gem but still wont come up on my messages. may have to wait til OH comes home on mon to sort it for me if I can't b4 then! ta


----------



## Dustyx

I think i have sorted the ticker out just trying to work out the pic, i'm not great with computers thanks Gemma, Dust xxx


----------



## missy55

Count me in, I'm due the same day as Gemma - 31st May. I'm seeing the midwife on 6th October and can't wait!!xx


----------



## mummy32

:cloud9: I am due a day before my birthday :rofl: EDD May 20th 2009...Good luck to all xxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## lesleyann

i find the midwifes where i am are really good and pretty cool the midwife who did all my notes had pink hair and she did not mind i was half an hour late ( due to the fact it was murder trying to get though town on a bus that turned up 30mins late!!! ) i think id have to say from the posts ive read how ever much i hate p'boro it seems to be the best place to be pregnant for help and being seen to when needed


----------



## Gemma Lou

Dustyx said:


> I'm due 9th/10th May so 8wks today! I'm starting to enjoy it now the fear has gone and positives are kicking in how do you get the ticker along the bottom tried but have a apple mac so may not me compatible anyone know?

I forgot to say I am really glad that you are starting to enjoy it now!!! Its so hard not to worry about things.......but I am trying my best just to enjoy it. All my friends who have been pregnant say how quickly it goes and say to make the most of it!
Glad you managed to get your ticker on....I think you accidently put a URL one on too which just comes up in text. You can delete that from your signature box and the other one will still work! x:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Lulu said:


> Hi I'm due 27th May!
> 
> Symptoms wise - currently I'm feeling exhausted, like it's an effort to sit on the couch!!!
> 
> Been getting a lot of indegestion most days, last few days this has been turning into quite bad nausea. Not been sick yet though, thank goodness.
> 
> Most days I have mild stomach cramps, some are bit more stronger than other.
> 
> Not been to my doc yet, got my first appointment on Monday so feeling anxious/excited about that.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone due in May :hug:


Hey Lulu, good to have you with us! Just wanted to wish you all the best for Monday. keep us all posted on this thread! It will be great if we can all keep this thread going throughout our 9 months!


----------



## Angel2Fire

I'm not sure of my exact due date yet, but it will be somewhere around the end-ish of May :)


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Hi everyone! Just got my :bfp: last Thursday (awesome day!!) and from all of the calculators, it says we are due on June 3, 2009. I'd love to join your group!

JM


----------



## jacobs mummy

Hi.. got my :bfp: thursday too. I'm due 1st June... Just like to say hi to everyone and congrats on your :bfp:...

h x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Angel2Fire said:


> I'm not sure of my exact due date yet, but it will be somewhere around the end-ish of May :)

Mine was last Thursday too!!! My Dr put me at June 1st but the midwife put me at may 31st!
Congratulations!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

jacobs mummy said:


> Hi.. got my :bfp: thursday too. I'm due 1st June... Just like to say hi to everyone and congrats on your :bfp:...
> 
> h x

Congratulations! Last Thursday was indeed a great day for it! Thats when I got my :bfp: too!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Angel2Fire said:


> I'm not sure of my exact due date yet, but it will be somewhere around the end-ish of May :)

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep us posted on this thread! Have you had any symptoms yet?:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Are there any more symptoms out there yet ladies? Would love to hear what everone else is experiencing!
Love and Congrats to all the new mums to be who have joined us :hugs:


----------



## mae76

Hi all - hope its ok to join in. Looks like I will due anywhere from 21st to the end of May. I have got my first scan booked in on 23 October - which is a little earlier than normal as I had a m/c last year so they where happy to book me in around 9/10 weeks. I have got my first m/w appointment on the 19th.

Symtoms wise - I have very little to report- other than very, very sore boobs from when I got my :bfp: they also appear to have grown almost overnight this weekend! (My hubby is v. happy with this symtom). I can also feel a little weary - yesterday I had to have a 20 minute power nap which is very unlike me. 

Has anyone told anyone their news or are they waiting until after first scan? I have told my parents and will be telling the inlaws next week. Other than that we want to keep it quiet until at least the first scan. This wouldn't be so bad but I'm starting to run out of excuses for not drinking. My DH thinks its great as I now drive everywhere so he gets to drink!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi there everyone...just wanted to reccomend a good book to you. I know we will get lots of stuff off the midwives etc over the next few months.....but I had a book recomended to me called conception, pregnancy and birth by Miriam Stoppard, and I also found another book I liked called My Pregnancy Planner, Miriam Stoppard. I particularly like this one as there are areas for you to write in as you go along and there are also places where your partner can write. It has got some things in it the same as the first book I mentioned, but the first book goes into alot more detail. Hope this helps if anyone needs anything.
:hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I forgot to say, Amazon is the cheapest. I got the two for just over £19 including delivery!


----------



## Gemma Lou

mae76 said:


> Hi all - hope its ok to join in. Looks like I will due anywhere from 21st to the end of May. I have got my first scan booked in on 23 October - which is a little earlier than normal as I had a m/c last year so they where happy to book me in around 9/10 weeks. I have got my first m/w appointment on the 19th.
> 
> Symtoms wise - I have very little to report- other than very, very sore boobs from when I got my :bfp: they also appear to have grown almost overnight this weekend! (My hubby is v. happy with this symtom). I can also feel a little weary - yesterday I had to have a 20 minute power nap which is very unlike me.
> 
> Has anyone told anyone their news or are they waiting until after first scan? I have told my parents and will be telling the inlaws next week. Other than that we want to keep it quiet until at least the first scan. This wouldn't be so bad but I'm starting to run out of excuses for not drinking. My DH thinks its great as I now drive everywhere so he gets to drink!

Hi there Mae76!
Welcome to our thread!
We have only told both sets of parents at the minute and my boss as I am a teacher and thought it was better to let somebody know!
It is so hard to keep it quiet but I know its best to!
I also had an early miscarriage last time around, but I don;t think the hosp are going to do me an early scan! Most people on here seem to be getting them and being monitored every 4 weeks.....seems strange that they aren't doing that for me, maybe bacause it happened in the first few weeks?
Wishing you all the best!
:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

How is everyone feeling after the weekend? Any new symptoms out there?


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, well I had my first appointment with my gp today. Didn't have too good a day yesterday, quite a lots of stomach cramps - not painful just uncomfortable. So was a bit nervous about this morning.

But everything was fine, she seemed quite happy with me. Poked and prodded my tummy and said everything felt fine but if I'm concerned about anything to get in touch. So that kinda put me at ease. But she hasn't started anything about my booking in process or scans yet, I've go back in 2\3 weeks when I'm at 8 weeks and she will start that process. 

So relieved that she didn't think there was anything to worry about but also a bit disappointed that nothing else is happening at the moment.

Oh yeah, I've to take a urine sample in tomorrow so there can be a test done (never mind that I've done 7!!!!! :lol:)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Lulu said:


> Hi ladies, well I had my first appointment with my gp today. Didn't have too good a day yesterday, quite a lots of stomach cramps - not painful just uncomfortable. So was a bit nervous about this morning.
> 
> But everything was fine, she seemed quite happy with me. Poked and prodded my tummy and said everything felt fine but if I'm concerned about anything to get in touch. So that kinda put me at ease. But she hasn't started anything about my booking in process or scans yet, I've go back in 2\3 weeks when I'm at 8 weeks and she will start that process.
> 
> So relieved that she didn't think there was anything to worry about but also a bit disappointed that nothing else is happening at the moment.
> 
> Oh yeah, I've to take a urine sample in tomorrow so there can be a test done (never mind that I've done 7!!!!! :lol:)



I know what you mean Lulu, it just seems like so much waiting around now! My appointment with the midwife isn't until the 21st, that seems so far away!
sorry to hear you were suffering yesterday. Mine hasn't been too bad, I've had a few pains today which have felt like strong period pains, but other than that I've been quite lucky. Alot of people say that this is the calm before the storm!!!! My friend is 12 weeks pregnant and she has been really sicky with it for the last 6 weeks! She seems to think I will have all that to come!:hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## JK1978

HI! I'm due May 22nd (so far :) ) My first scan is scheduled for this Wednesday (Oct. 1st) due to high risk pregnancy. I'm extremely nervous and can't wait to be able to breathe again, but so far so good, so we are very optimistic this time!

My name is April, btw :)


----------



## hayleyjhay

Hi all , we are pregnant with our first and very excited and scared !! The due date I have worked out is 25th May so look forward to keeping in touch with you all


----------



## ajarvis

There is definitely a TON of waiting in pregnancy, and I'm not a patient person at the best of times lol.

I am heading to the doctors tomorrow for a meet and greet, and then I have to set up an appointment, and THEN i'll finally book my scan - a little bit of a run around if you ask me.


----------



## DolceBella

Hey all! Mind if I join? I'm due May 27th. So far, my symptoms are breasts that are extremely sore on and off, and I can't let my stomach get too empty or I get that feeling where you are so hungry it's actually painful!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and congrats :) I know that feeling all too well - I use to get it before pregnancy though lol


----------



## classyburd

Hi all, im due 25th May so far anyways.

Ermm symptoms so far include, headache, sore boobs, feeling achey like i got the flu, no energy, and there worse one is feeling really sick ALOT.

How do you make yourself eat when you feel so sick :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

JK1978 said:


> HI! I'm due May 22nd (so far :) ) My first scan is scheduled for this Wednesday (Oct. 1st) due to high risk pregnancy. I'm extremely nervous and can't wait to be able to breathe again, but so far so good, so we are very optimistic this time!
> 
> My name is April, btw :)


Wishing you all the best for you scan...........make sure you let us know how you get on! Would love to see a pic of the scan too if you can!
Wishing you all the best!
:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

hayleyjhay said:


> Hi all , we are pregnant with our first and very excited and scared !! The due date I have worked out is 25th May so look forward to keeping in touch with you all

Wishing you all the best....its my first time too......it is all sooooooooooo nervy and exciting..such mixed emotions! :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

DolceBella said:


> Hey all! Mind if I join? I'm due May 27th. So far, my symptoms are breasts that are extremely sore on and off, and I can't let my stomach get too empty or I get that feeling where you are so hungry it's actually painful!

Of course you can join us....I just thought this would be useful to keep us all posted on eachothers progress! Keep in touch! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

classyburd said:


> Hi all, im due 25th May so far anyways.
> 
> Ermm symptoms so far include, headache, sore boobs, feeling achey like i got the flu, no energy, and there worse one is feeling really sick ALOT.
> 
> How do you make yourself eat when you feel so sick :(

Congratulations! I'm sorry to hear you are being sick already....i can't help you there as I haven't started that yet....... Feel so sorry for all of those having a sicky time....my best friend has been awful with it for 6 weeks, but hers isn't actually physically being sick, she is just always wretching! 
I feel very similar to you, I am shattered all the time, especially when I sit down after work on an evening!

Hope you start to feel better soon. keep us posted on your updates! :hugs:


----------



## hayleyjhay

My boobs are so sore this morning ! First real symptoms apart from some cramping ! 
Sorry to Classyburd, you poor thing you sound like you are really suffering.
I haven't got a midwife date yet, I am still waiting for them to get in touch with me. Is this normal ? I want to see someone to make it real.


----------



## classyburd

i was reffered by my doctor on the 22nd and was told i would get a letter from the midwife with an appointment so im just waiting now, grrrr i hate waiting.


----------



## dr_sarah

lesleyann said:


> im due 20th may and congrats

Woo hoo I am due then as well :)


----------



## char

hello ladies! i'd like to join your group if i can. i'm due around 8th june, i think, but can't get a doctors appt until next weds so it all seems a bit unofficial at the moment. and i can't stop testing, worrying that the line will fade out or something... i'm a natural worrier! symptons thus far are tender boobs, feel hungry a lot, and a funny feeling in my stomach. have been in complete shock the past few days, but just beginning to get used to the whole idea!


----------



## esther

Hey there, I am due 3rd June! My symptoms are feeling tired, but having problems sleeping even though I feel tired, feeling bloated and sort of constipated, boobs are getting bigger and are quite sore as well and getting occasional reflux or burning in the throat and also getting the occasional mild cramp and these weird sharp pains mostly on my left side.


----------



## ajarvis

Hey Classyburd welcome and Congrats :) Sorry you've got all the symptoms. Maybe try eating crackers? They helped me last time I lived on crackers for a long time!

I find it interesting that you guys have to wait for a midwife to contact you to make an appointment. I honestly think that might drive me a little nuts - I'm not a patient person :)

Hello Char and Esther :) Congratulations! Have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## Gemma Lou

char said:


> hello ladies! i'd like to join your group if i can. i'm due around 8th june, i think, but can't get a doctors appt until next weds so it all seems a bit unofficial at the moment. and i can't stop testing, worrying that the line will fade out or something... i'm a natural worrier! symptons thus far are tender boobs, feel hungry a lot, and a funny feeling in my stomach. have been in complete shock the past few days, but just beginning to get used to the whole idea!

Of course you can join us! Its only natural to worry....I've been worrying quite a bit..but I am just starting to enjoy it now and try to think positive! My tummy is quite large and hard today.....but doesn't feel bloated. One of the women i work with felt it and she said she reckons its full of water ready to protect little one! Glad you are beginning to get used to the idea...does this mean you hadn't planned it or have you been trying for a while? :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

esther said:


> Hey there, I am due 3rd June! My symptoms are feeling tired, but having problems sleeping even though I feel tired, feeling bloated and sort of constipated, boobs are getting bigger and are quite sore as well and getting occasional reflux or burning in the throat and also getting the occasional mild cramp and these weird sharp pains mostly on my left side.

Congratulations....its nice to know we are all feeling rather similar to eachother! As soon as I get home I am shattered! All I can do is sit and watch TV and sit at baby and bump!
Keep us posted on how you are doing. I am having problems with sleep too, my mind just seems to be totally overactive..........I cannot seem to just "switch off". I think its natures way of getting us used to broken nights for further along! :dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

I'd agree with that Gemma - the nature's way of getting us ready for no sleep lol - I've been really enjoying my sleep again since my son started sleeping through (just under a year ago) and now no more lol.

I finally saw a doctor today and instead of giving me the runaround I got my first prenatal done! I was surprised, but at least I don't have to go back again this week. He needs to do a pap sometime in the next 3 weeks and is sending me for US since I don't know when the first day of my last period was - just approximately. Which is lucky cause otherwise I wouldn't be going until 19-20 weeks :) 

I'm going to call and schedule that today then the blood work etc. for hopefully this week or next week. Whatever they have that works for me :)

As for symptoms I'm still pretty lucky. All I am is tired. Otherwise completely fine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way....


----------



## anita665

I'm due around the last week in May. Don't know when exactly though as I wasn't keeping track of my cycle! :dohh:

Guess I will have to wait for a scan.


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Anita :) I don't keep track either. Worked in my favour now I get a scan sooner lol

Booked for scan October 9th, and bloods this saturday.


----------



## esther

Gemma Lou said:


> esther said:
> 
> 
> Hey there, I am due 3rd June! My symptoms are feeling tired, but having problems sleeping even though I feel tired, feeling bloated and sort of constipated, boobs are getting bigger and are quite sore as well and getting occasional reflux or burning in the throat and also getting the occasional mild cramp and these weird sharp pains mostly on my left side.
> 
> Congratulations....its nice to know we are all feeling rather similar to eachother! As soon as I get home I am shattered! All I can do is sit and watch TV and sit at baby and bump!
> Keep us posted on how you are doing. I am having problems with sleep too, my mind just seems to be totally overactive..........I cannot seem to just "switch off". I think its natures way of getting us used to broken nights for further along! :dohh:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I am still scratching my head about my sleep patterns. For some reason didn't go to bed until 2am last night, sleep soundly but as soon as that sun comes up I can't stay in bed and sleep, so I was awake and going by 9am. Just getting periods of tiredness. Woke up this morning with metal mouth though, yuck. And think I am starting to feel a little nausea, just had a funny feeling in my stomach this morning! Good times ahead lol


----------



## esther

char said:


> hello ladies! i'd like to join your group if i can. i'm due around 8th june, i think, but can't get a doctors appt until next weds so it all seems a bit unofficial at the moment. and i can't stop testing, worrying that the line will fade out or something... i'm a natural worrier! symptons thus far are tender boobs, feel hungry a lot, and a funny feeling in my stomach. have been in complete shock the past few days, but just beginning to get used to the whole idea!

Hi Char, congratulations! It is really funny you should say you can't stop testing, neither can I! I think in just a week I have done 10 tests. The first I did when I thought I may have been pregnant was a fainter second line, so did another one to be sure and yet again another faint line. Then bought a different brand and got another line. Then my most recent act of paranoia on monday - I tested and pretty much as soon as the urine was absorbed up the test stick, the test line showed up as bold and bright as the control line. So that was enough for me to assure myself that it was really happening and I am really pregnant. My OH was not impressed about the amount of money I spent on tests though lol.


----------



## Gemma Lou

anita665 said:


> I'm due around the last week in May. Don't know when exactly though as I wasn't keeping track of my cycle! :dohh:
> 
> Guess I will have to wait for a scan.


Hi Anita! CONGRATULATIONS!
Keep us posted on how you get on! Keeping everythig crossed for you x:hugs:


----------



## DJgirl

Hi i just joined, just because i found this thread and found interesting having buddies during my pregnancy! Im due on May 25th, so i hope i qualify for this group! Great idea also! :hug:


----------



## Lizzie Lou

Hi! Can I join please? I'm due on 2nd June,:happydance: very scared as had m/c in July this year :cry: Haven't really got any symptoms at the moment which worries me even more but am trying to stay positive! :hug: to you all!


----------



## char

esther said:


> char said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! i'd like to join your group if i can. i'm due around 8th june, i think, but can't get a doctors appt until next weds so it all seems a bit unofficial at the moment. and i can't stop testing, worrying that the line will fade out or something... i'm a natural worrier! symptons thus far are tender boobs, feel hungry a lot, and a funny feeling in my stomach. have been in complete shock the past few days, but just beginning to get used to the whole idea!
> 
> Hi Char, congratulations! It is really funny you should say you can't stop testing, neither can I! I think in just a week I have done 10 tests. The first I did when I thought I may have been pregnant was a fainter second line, so did another one to be sure and yet again another faint line. Then bought a different brand and got another line. Then my most recent act of paranoia on monday - I tested and pretty much as soon as the urine was absorbed up the test stick, the test line showed up as bold and bright as the control line. So that was enough for me to assure myself that it was really happening and I am really pregnant. My OH was not impressed about the amount of money I spent on tests though lol.Click to expand...

glad it's not just me then! congrats to you too! yes, i've been buying the cheapies to satisfy my urges...! i'm hoping i'll calm down a bit once i've been able to see the doctor next week and make it official as such.


----------



## char

Gemma Lou said:


> char said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! i'd like to join your group if i can. i'm due around 8th june, i think, but can't get a doctors appt until next weds so it all seems a bit unofficial at the moment. and i can't stop testing, worrying that the line will fade out or something... i'm a natural worrier! symptons thus far are tender boobs, feel hungry a lot, and a funny feeling in my stomach. have been in complete shock the past few days, but just beginning to get used to the whole idea!
> 
> Of course you can join us! Its only natural to worry....I've been worrying quite a bit..but I am just starting to enjoy it now and try to think positive! My tummy is quite large and hard today.....but doesn't feel bloated. One of the women i work with felt it and she said she reckons its full of water ready to protect little one! Glad you are beginning to get used to the idea...does this mean you hadn't planned it or have you been trying for a while? :hugs:Click to expand...

no, we'd actually been planning it for quite a while, but this was our first month actually trying - it was a very big shock for it to have worked so soon - i thought i'd have a few months to get used to the whole process first! we're counting our lucky stars though so have managed so easily - perhaps that's partly why i'm worrying about it all being too good to be true!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations Lizzie! If you're due June 2nd how far along are you? Maybe you'll get some symptoms soon :)


----------



## faille

DJgirl said:


> Hi i just joined, just because i found this thread and found interesting having buddies during my pregnancy! Im due on May 25th, so i hope i qualify for this group! Great idea also! :hug:


You're due on my birthday - it's a good day :thumbup:


----------



## **angel**

can i join aswell im due 18th may xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

GemmaLou (Team leader!)
LesleyAnn
Rumpskin
Jemma_X
Ajarvis
Maccy
DustyX
Lulu
Missy55
Mummy32
Angel2Fire
Jacobs Mummy
Mae76
JK1978
HayleyJHay
DolceBella
ClassyBurd
DrSarah
Char
Esther
Anita665
Djgirl
Lizzie Lou
Faille
**Angel**
JerseyShoreGirl (me)

That's quite a good group!!!
:dust: to all!


----------



## **angel**

now we need a logo!!! lol i can make one if anyone has any ideas!!!! xxx


----------



## kmh2009

im due on May 17th. 

As for symptoms : awful sickness, hard to keep anything down
cramping
tiredness
senstive to smell
itchy stomach
HICCUPS

thats pretty much it for now.

Congrats to everyone

xxx


----------



## **angel**

kmh2009 i also had itchy stomach before my bfp this time and last time!! xxxx

Welcome and congrats xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

DJgirl said:


> Hi i just joined, just because i found this thread and found interesting having buddies during my pregnancy! Im due on May 25th, so i hope i qualify for this group! Great idea also! :hug:

CONGRATULATIONS!
keep us posted on how everything is going! :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Lizzie Lou said:


> Hi! Can I join please? I'm due on 2nd June,:happydance: very scared as had m/c in July this year :cry: Haven't really got any symptoms at the moment which worries me even more but am trying to stay positive! :hug: to you all!

Hey Lizzie Lou....

Looks like me and you are in a similar position! I had a m/c in august....and am now pregnant again...I am due around 31st may... I'm also not experiencing much apart from tiredness and a couple of twinges here and there! Wishing you all the best, keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

**angel** said:


> can i join aswell im due 18th may xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Of course you can....its great to have so many people on this thread! I'm really pleased with how its all going. As long as we all keep updating it we will be able to keep it to the top of the list......it will be great to hear how everyone is doing!
Congratulations!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

jerseyshoregirl said:


> GemmaLou (Team leader!)
> LesleyAnn
> Rumpskin
> Jemma_X
> Ajarvis
> Maccy
> DustyX
> Lulu
> Missy55
> Mummy32
> Angel2Fire
> Jacobs Mummy
> Mae76
> JK1978
> HayleyJHay
> DolceBella
> ClassyBurd
> DrSarah
> Char
> Esther
> Anita665
> Djgirl
> Lizzie Lou
> Faille
> **Angel**
> JerseyShoreGirl (me)
> 
> That's quite a good group!!!
> :dust: to all!

Thanks JerseyShoreGirl! Great idea to list us all! Team Leader hey....don't know about that! Its so great to have everyone on here! Hope you are all doing well. lots of love and wishes to you all :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

**angel** said:


> now we need a logo!!! lol i can make one if anyone has any ideas!!!! xxx

That would be a great idea! Hmmmm, I'll have a think, I don't have a very artistic brain though! :hugs:


----------



## Missy

Hi,
I'm due 2nd June....at the mo! :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> im due on May 17th.
> 
> As for symptoms : awful sickness, hard to keep anything down
> cramping
> tiredness
> senstive to smell
> itchy stomach
> HICCUPS
> 
> thats pretty much it for now.
> 
> Congrats to everyone
> 
> xxx


Not too bad so far then, lets hope it stays this way! :happydance:


----------



## **angel**

Gemma Lou said:


> **angel** said:
> 
> 
> now we need a logo!!! lol i can make one if anyone has any ideas!!!! xxx
> 
> That would be a great idea! Hmmmm, I'll have a think, I don't have a very artistic brain though! :hugs:Click to expand...

lol jus think of a name and what pic u may like and i will c what i can do xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hmmmm, the Drs just called me......they want to do a follow up blood test since my postive to check my levels of HCG, I should be pleased as they are keeping an eye on me after my m/c last time, but all of a sudden I feel very nervous............almost as if they are expecting something to be wrong. Then I'll have to wait until next wednesday to get any results back. :dohh:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Gemma Lou said:


> Hmmmm, the Drs just called me......they want to do a follow up blood test since my postive to check my levels of HCG, I should be pleased as they are keeping an eye on me after my m/c last time, but all of a sudden I feel very nervous............almost as if they are expecting something to be wrong. Then I'll have to wait until next wednesday to get any results back. :dohh:

It's a good thing they want to follow-up actually.

I just got blood pulled yesterday and go back tomorrow to make sure the levels are going up appropriately. I would rather know and be prepared, than not know. Call it being "cautiously optimistic"... clearly a result of not being naive anymore about pregnancy after going through a natural m/c in mid-July. 

Try not to worry GemmaLou... easier said than done, I know!
:hug:

JM


----------



## **angel**

Gemma Lou said:


> Hmmmm, the Drs just called me......they want to do a follow up blood test since my postive to check my levels of HCG, I should be pleased as they are keeping an eye on me after my m/c last time, but all of a sudden I feel very nervous............almost as if they are expecting something to be wrong. Then I'll have to wait until next wednesday to get any results back. :dohh:

:hugs: dont worry hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Does anyone know why this thread no longer shows a counter of replies?????? It just seems to have lines instead!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Just to let you all know, I have put a link for this thread as part of my signature......I don't know what has happened, but it doesn't move up to the top any more when we add to it....I don't want to lose it as it is great for us all to stay in touch! Does anyone else know how we can stop outselves from losing this thread???? It recommends that we all copy the URL (from your address bar when you have it open) and pasting it into your signature with your tickers.....that way we all have instant access to it! I don't know of any other way! I hope everyone is ok today....I'm off for my blood test in a couple of hours! :dohh: :hug::hugs:


----------



## hayleyjhay

Good Luck today Gemma Lou. Everything will be fine , try not to worry too much.
I am glad I have found this site and that there are 25 of us due at the same time, I know it is going to be a lot of help to me in the coming months.
It is my first baby and I am so excited but so nervous as well !


----------



## Gemma Lou

hayleyjhay said:


> Good Luck today Gemma Lou. Everything will be fine , try not to worry too much.
> I am glad I have found this site and that there are 25 of us due at the same time, I know it is going to be a lot of help to me in the coming months.
> It is my first baby and I am so excited but so nervous as well !

Thank you! They said they called me back as my HCG was surprisingly low on my first test! They have done another one in the hope that it has increased by several hundred! The Dr has been great though and has said that rather than have me worry over the weekend until next week he will ring the hospital first thing in the morning and email me the result at work. So as you can imagine I am feeling a little nervous to say the least.....his words were.....god forbid the results aren't what we expect...then you will have to come back and see me...........these are the words that will stay in my head until I have those results. I am so nervous now..................I guess I'll just have to try and sleep on it! :sleep:
Congratulations on your first pregnancy....keep us posted on how everything is going. Have you had any symptoms yet? x:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Our thread has been moved to pregnancy buddies...just so you all know! x


----------



## hayleyjhay

Will be thinking about you today Gemma Lou. 
I have got sore boobs every night now but no real sickness as yet.
I am not sleeping at night very well. I am waking up every couple of hours, I think its because there is so much going on in my head. 
Had my ultrascan appointment date today ....... 12th Nov......Its weeks away !!!!


----------



## char

gemma lou, hope the results are all fine - i'm sure they will be, and best for the doctor to be cautious xx


----------



## classyburd

Any news on your results yet Gemma?

Good luck hun


----------



## Gemma Lou

hayleyjhay said:


> Will be thinking about you today Gemma Lou.
> I have got sore boobs every night now but no real sickness as yet.
> I am not sleeping at night very well. I am waking up every couple of hours, I think its because there is so much going on in my head.
> Had my ultrascan appointment date today ....... 12th Nov......Its weeks away !!!!


Brilliant news about your ultrascan! Bet you can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Update..........

:happydance: My HCG has gone up from 39 to 12,864!

They called me back as my original HCG level was so low.....but he said the number now is what it should be! PHEW!

The next hurdle will be the scan..........at least he is going to send off the paperwork now to request the ball to start rolling.

Thank you for all your good wishes and support!

Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Gemma Lou said:


> Update..........
> 
> :happydance: My HCG has gone up from 39 to 12,864!
> 
> They called me back as my original HCG level was so low.....but he said the number now is what it should be! PHEW!
> 
> The next hurdle will be the scan..........at least he is going to send off the paperwork now to request the ball to start rolling.
> 
> Thank you for all your good wishes and support!
> 
> Love to you all! :hugs:

Gemma,

I had my hcg betas taken for the same reason you did (had a natural m/c in mid-July) on Tuesday and Thursday morning of this week. This means I had them done on CD 33 and 35. I ovulated late (CD17/CD18) so I know this may have an effect on my numbers. Curious as to what CD you had your first test on (the one the doctor said was low) and what CD now. 

I am so nervous about hearing what the doctor has to say. He's not in until 1pm today, so you know I'll be calling there at 1:01pm!

So happy to hear everything went well with you!!!!
:hug:
JM


----------



## Gemma Lou

Jersey Shore Girl....just to let you know I have answered your question in the personal message you sent me!
Hope it went well.....let me know how you got on......it will be interesting to see how close our figrues are being a couple of days apart!:hugs:


----------



## **angel**

gemma thats brill hunni :D :D

we were naughty and brough 6 bottles frm asda (the tommie tippie ones) as they were 2 packs for £15 quid and a pack of 7 vests for £5 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

**angel** said:


> gemma thats brill hunni :D :D
> 
> we were naughty and brough 6 bottles frm asda (the tommie tippie ones) as they were 2 packs for £15 quid and a pack of 7 vests for £5 xxxxxxxx

I guess you have to get the bargains when you see them! My hubby probably won't let us buy anything until a certain stage....you know what some people are like. Bless him, he doesn;t want to get his hopes up about anything. He is taking every day at a time.....I don't think he will be happy until we have seen things on the scan. Its just the way he is, he was the same with our wedding...all very serious etc.....but he was great on the day! :blush:

Hope all is well with you today!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

A new chapter for the thread........has anyone got bumps yet? Even if its just bloating I think we should try and put our pics on here to all have a look at! Especially with us all being within a few weeks of eachother! My Hubs is back from his course tonight so hopefully I will be able to get his camera off him and add some pics of my belly from last weekend and get him to take a fresh one of this weekend! He has been away all week and I am excited to see if he notices any difference in me! Its hard to notice our own changes when we see them every day...although, I am pleased to say I have noticed my (.) (.) getting bigger!!!!!!!! Hoorah!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## **angel**

thanks Gemma im fine hun and u??

Any ideas of logos yet?? i had one PM thats it!!

Mum told me not to buy too much so as normal i said "i know" but also one day we will have a healthy baby and im feeling good about this one so sod it!!! lol xxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I really dont know about the logo......I keep trying to think of something........do you have any rough ideas at the mo? I love the fact that you are so positive about things....already I have woken up this morning and my (.) (.) weren't hurting at all and it crossed my mind that maybe something has gone wrong.......I must try and think more positively like you!


----------



## classyburd

Wooo got my midwife referral through this morning and the date for my first midwife meeting and my first scan woooo. It all seems so much more real now.
Got scan booked for nov 11th at 9:40 wooo


----------



## **angel**

thats brill classyburd :D xxx

:wave::wave::wave::wave:

Morning ladies hope everyone is well....Its pouring with rain ere and i was awake mega early yet again lol and panicked coz my boobs werent feeling sore!!!!
Anyone got anything nice planned?? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

What fantastic news Classyburd! I bet you're really excited. I'm hoping now that my HCG levels have come through ok that the Dr is going to send my paperwork off to the hospital to get everything running! It must be so nice to have a scan date....I bet you are counting down the days!:cloud9:

Angel...........I'm sure everything will be fine.....I was the same the other morning when I woke up, I think it was Friday.....I was convinced something had gone wrong as they weren't hurting! Its funny how we all panic so easily isn't it! Roll on 3 month scans!:happydance:

News update....BRAS........I went for a fitting at Debenhams yesterday as they say its very important to make sure you are fitted correctly. I asked the lady her opinion on underwired bras.....she said that we don't need to worry about that until half way through at least! She said that as long as we are fitted correctly and the underwire in our bras is in the right place due to correct fittings then we are ok!

Hope this bit of info helps....i just thought I'd put it on as I only heard about it through a friend!:blush:

Hope everyone is ok today. Have a good sunday all!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I've decided to add a little pic of my bump at week 6.......would love to see if anyone else has got a little bump already. It would be great to keep track of our bumps on here! Going to add it to the bump thread as well :hug:
 



Attached Files:







week 6 b small.jpg
File size: 96.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JASMAK

I am due June 11, but will be giving birth at the end of May (it will be a three week early section)


----------



## Gemma Lou

wow........without sounding rude or nosey....how do you know that so soon? What is the reason that you have to have an early section? I hope all is ok! Congratulations to you!


----------



## ajarvis

I lost this thread!! I couldn't find it at all lol. Just got caught up on all the posts :) Great idea on the list. It's awesome that there's a great bunch of us. What do you ladies think about also posting our "due dates"?

Nice little bump Gemma :)

I'm going to get OH to take another pic and I'll post it later. I have a 6 or 7 week one, but there's no bump :p


----------



## ajarvis

So I thought I'd also update on me too lol

I finally got my bloodwork done on Saturday - only 5 vials :) also had a urine analysis, and an EKG. Nurses love taking my blood I have great veins :p

I have my Ultrasound booked for October 9th at 2:10 to see exactly how far along I am. I'm absolutely thrilled that I don't know or I wouldn't get a scan until 20 weeks!

Otherwise I am feeling nauseous now so starting to have some pregnancy symptoms, and food aversions - the thought of eating meat just makes me sick!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mrsholmes

hello eveyone ca I join too? Think im due beginning of June x


----------



## destiny27

hiya due in june too :wave:


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Mrs Holmes, and Destiny!

Here's my pics one from when I was either 6 or 7 weeks, and then one this morning at either 8 or 9 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







bellyweek6or7.jpg
File size: 96.8 KB
Views: 8









bellyweek8or9.jpg
File size: 107.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy2four

Hiya girls im due 25 may 2008 in my 4th pregnancy i have 2 living children 1 angel and 7wks 1 day with baby number 4 hope to hear lots about u all and our bumps CONGRATS to all :hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

ajarvis said:


> Hi Mrs Holmes, and Destiny!
> 
> Here's my pics one from when I was either 6 or 7 weeks, and then one this morning at either 8 or 9 weeks.


Nice bump!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

mummy2four said:


> Hiya girls im due 25 may 2008 in my 4th pregnancy i have 2 living children 1 angel and 7wks 1 day with baby number 4 hope to hear lots about u all and our bumps CONGRATS to all :hug:

Congratulations to you!
Keep us posted with how you are getting on!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

My first experience of true morning sickness......

Well, I woke up this morning and I have never felt like I felt before. At first I felt a little queezy, got up, had my shower and started to feel worse and worse. I couldn't eat, I couldn't drink, all I could do was lye still! It was awful.

I managed to drive to work with a bowl on my lap.....got to work, and sat with my head on my desk for an hour! I could not move......anyway, I was lucky, about 15 minutes before the children were due in (I am a teacher!), it started to wear off....so I quickly had some cereal and had a drink......and then I started to feel better! 

I have never known anything like it!

I have some ginger scones out ready for breakfast in the morning......which of course I will probably eat at school!

How are you all doing? Has anyone else experienced the same?:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

mrsholmes said:


> hello eveyone ca I join too? Think im due beginning of June x

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

all I have eaten is taost feeling sick as a dog, but I fancied sausages for tea so thats what im having!

just been to the gp, he has booked me in with midwife 30th octoberit seems ages away!


----------



## **angel**

my sickness started at 12.40am this morning!!!! horrid lol xxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

mrsholmes said:


> all I have eaten is taost feeling sick as a dog, but I fancied sausages for tea so thats what im having!
> 
> just been to the gp, he has booked me in with midwife 30th octoberit seems ages away!

Thats brilliant news about the midwife! It will be here before you know it!

Hope you feel ok soon :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

**angel** said:


> my sickness started at 12.40am this morning!!!! horrid lol xxxxxx

Poor you, have you actually been sick with it yet? I had honestly never felt anything like it this morning. I was all tearful with it too. I was being observed today by the headteacher so I had to really try and pull myself together. I have got everything set up tonight ready for tomorrow morning just incase I feel the same! 

How are you feeling now as the day has gone on?:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi everyone...im due on the 8th June (ish) with what will be my 4th baby, I didn't have the Internet with the others and im already finding out how fantastic it is to be able to chat to other people in early pregnancy.......i haven't told anyone yet except DH because i know my family's reaction will be just be 'what again'
Its nice to be amongst people who like talking about there pregnancies xxxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Gemma!

Last time I had sickness like that - didn't throw up though - was very ill usually starting mid afternoon and lasting right through until I fell asleep at night. I just started feeling queasy the other day but nothing like last time. So close to the 2nd trimester I hope it just stays as a nauseous feeling!

I hope it doesn't last too long for you!


----------



## MamaK

Hi and congratulations to everyone!!!

Can I join too? I am due around 20th May (around 2 weeks after my birthday) :happydance:

This is such a great Forum and thread, I am happy to hear I am not the only 'worrier' and also that I am not crazy for needing to go to 'pregnancy testing anonomous' haha (I think I must have done about 12 tests in all).

I have really irregular periods so when I went to my first midwives appointment I thought I was around 9 weeks, but they did an early scan (in my profile pic) and put me at 6 weeks 5 days. It was amazing to see such a little bean with a clear heart beat - amazing!!!

I am now 7 weeks and 6 days :cloud9:

I have my 'real echo' on the 28th Oct (cant wait!!!!).

My symptoms so far:
- Nausea (I am just not interested in food at all, which is not like me)
- Tender boobs
- Tired and going to bed around 9:30
- Twinges in my abdomin now and then
- Constantly thirsty
- Sore lower back sometimes

Please to meet you all and looking forward to keeping in contact through the next coming months :hug:


----------



## char

morning ladies! i've been away from the email for a few days and i have to say i've been missing the contact and hearing how you're all getting along! i think i forget to be excited when i'm on my own in my bubble - it's so nice to hear how you're all doing! i finally have my doctors appointment tomorrow morning - can wait to 'make it official'! 
lovely to see some bump pics up here too - can't wait to have something to show for this other than tender boobs! i'm already out of underwired bras - was just finding them too uncomfortable.
no morning sickness for me yet - this seems to be my next thing to worry about - when will it start and how bad will it be?! (i'm a hopeless case, i know!)
can anyone advise me on how to put on a pregnancy ticker? i'm a bit of a computer dunce... Cxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

char said:


> can anyone advise me on how to put on a pregnancy ticker? i'm a bit of a computer dunce... Cxx

Hi hun,
Just click on 'User CP' near the top of the page, then look down the list to Edit Signature, click that and then add your sig xxxxxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

and if you want a ticker from a specific site just click on one of the ones you like in someone elses signature and it will take you right there.


----------



## kmh2009

nice to see some new members here. congrats to you all.
I've got my first midwife appt tomorrow, bit nervous about it. don't really know what to expect.

i'm so fed up of being sick now....can't seem to eep anything down. Had to have a scan to see if it was a multiple pregnancy as i'm sick....its not. Just one small bean sized baby :happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Good luck for you midwife appointment! Let us know what happens, then we will all know what to expect!
Sorry to hear you are being really sick! I have been suffering from morning sickness and nausea throughout the day, but touch wood I haven't been physically sick with it. Feel sorry for all those mums to be who are being poorly!
How many weeks are you now?
Wishing you all the best for tomorrow!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Just wondering if anyone else has put on weight quickly...without changing any of their diet and exercise routines. 

My hope is that between the fast weight gain and the high hcg's that there are two little peanuts in there making my belly bigger faster! I'll be happy with one though...I'll just need to start walking more. :rofl:


----------



## kmh2009

woke up this morning and im spotting slightly. im 8 n a half weeks pregnant. im scared


----------



## Cariad_bach

kmh2009 said:


> woke up this morning and im spotting slightly. im 8 n a half weeks pregnant. im scared

Hun are you ok?


----------



## kmh2009

still the same, cramping aswell. Got midwife this afternoon....i hope everythings ok


----------



## Cariad_bach

Will keep fingers and everything crossed for you hun.....i know that some spotting and all kinds of cramps can be perfectly normal so i really hope its nothing to worry about.....let us know how you get on wont you xxxxxxxx


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

kmh2009 said:


> still the same, cramping aswell. Got midwife this afternoon....i hope everythings ok

We all have you in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ajarvis

Hey KMH last weekend - basically same time as you week wise - I spotted fri, sat and some of sat with mild cramping and then all gone sun afternoon back to normal on monday. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> woke up this morning and im spotting slightly. im 8 n a half weeks pregnant. im scared


I hope everything is ok.....keeping everything crossed for you x:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

thanks for the support. spotting and cramping have stopped. Went to midwife and everything went fine. Back to being sick (which i guess is a good thing). My next appt isnt until the 11th November. 
Should have my scan before that though.

xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun im so glad everything went ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

kmh glad it went well x


----------



## ajarvis

glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## kmh2009

spotting again :(


----------



## Cariad_bach

Aww hun try not to panic....do you have any cramps or anything? xxxxx


----------



## kmh2009

no cramps. blood is brown, i didnt know there would be this much to worry over whilst pregnant


----------



## ajarvis

Brown is good. Bleedings not fun in pregnancy, but I bled alot in my first pregnancy with my son and nothing at all was wrong - still wishing you all the best :)

I am counting down the hours til' 12:30 when I leave work and go for my SCAN :) I get to see my baby today!

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## kmh2009

aww so excited for you, let us know how the scan goes xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

really pleased to hear all is ok x


----------



## Gemma Lou

sorry, just read the rest of your messages, I hope everything is ok x


----------



## Cariad_bach

kmh2009 said:


> no cramps. blood is brown, i didnt know there would be this much to worry over whilst pregnant


Sending :hug: hun i hope your ok, will keep fingerscrossed but so far from what ive heard your ok xxxxxx


----------



## kmh2009

thanx for all the support. xxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Back from my scan and I'm no longer due may 12th - due date is May 26th! Kinda crazy that I found out I was pg at 3 weeks and 4 days lol


----------



## Gemma Lou

ajarvis said:


> Back from my scan and I'm no longer due may 12th - due date is May 26th! Kinda crazy that I found out I was pg at 3 weeks and 4 days lol



Wow! Are you a bit disappointed......an extra 2 weeks to wait than you originally thought! What was your scan like? Was it clear? I still haven;t received a date for a scan.........I hope I don't have to wait too much longer to get the paper work. It will be nice to have a date to look forward to!:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

i had my EDD changed when i went for an early scan last week. Did your scan look like a little bean? :D xxx


----------



## mae76

My goodness - this group has been busy!! I have just been catching up on the posts as have been away in Spain for over a week and didn't get chance to catch up on the internet. I was looking for the thread and found it in the buddies section. 

KHM - how are things going - has the spotting stopped? 

I have had a bit of a scare as I had brown CM last night. Have been on the internet all this morning looking for advice and it seems that getting spotting is not uncommon during pregnancy. It seems that it can particularly happen around the time you would have expected your period (which I am as I am around 8 weeks). I am trying very hard not to worry about it. I have my first m/w appointment on Monday and a reassurance scan booked in on 21 October as I had a m/c last year. The EPU (Early Pregnany Unit) at my local hospital were really helpful and happy to book me in for a 9/10 week scan. I went direct to them as my doctor was useless and effectively said I would have to wait until 13/14 weeks. If I get any more brown CM or spotting I will contact the EPU direct.

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you alll. :hug:


----------



## kmh2009

hi mae, yes the spotting has stopped, although it lasted most of the day. its now stopped and i have no cramping....hoping everything is fine (me and OH were discussing baby names last night :) ) i am around 8 weeks aswell so maybe it is a lot more common than i first thought. my thoughts are with you though as i know how unsettling it is xxxxx


----------



## mae76

Thanks KMH. Glad tp hear the spotting has stopped. It's great to have the support of people who are going through the same experiences.

Talking about baby names - that's exciting! My husband has had names picked out for if we have a boy or a girl for the past 4 years! (He has been desperate to be dad!).


----------



## kmh2009

its really great to have the support of others in the same situation. its my first pregnancy and im living away from all family and friends so it really does help. we actually agreed on some names aswell...so really excited. xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Morning everyone
Kmh im really pleased the spotting has stoped for you xxxxx

Mae i hope your early scan goes well hun xxxx


----------



## becky77

Is it to late to join your group i am 8 wks and 4 days , and have been in tenerife for 2 weeks so missed this thread before.
due 18th may i think.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

mae76 said:


> I have had a bit of a scare as I had brown CM last night. Have been on the internet all this morning looking for advice and it seems that getting spotting is not uncommon during pregnancy. It seems that it can particularly happen around the time you would have expected your period (which I am as I am around 8 weeks). I am trying very hard not to worry about it. I have my first m/w appointment on Monday and a reassurance scan booked in on 21 October as I had a m/c last year. The EPU (Early Pregnany Unit) at my local hospital were really helpful and happy to book me in for a 9/10 week scan. I went direct to them as my doctor was useless and effectively said I would have to wait until 13/14 weeks. If I get any more brown CM or spotting I will contact the EPU direct.
> 
> Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you alll. :hug:

I am in the same boat as you. Spotting started yesterday. Going for a scheduled early scan this morning. I guess if there was any time for me to be scared, it is a good thing it's right before I was planning on seeing the doctor's anyway.


----------



## ajarvis

Gemma - ya a little disappointed, but I knew I was probably not that far along. I didn't think it was that far off - I was thinking about a week. It's good in a way because that means I found out I was PG at 3 weeks 4 days so thats extra time that I stopped smoking, drinking etc. I hope you get your scan date soon!! How much longer do you think you'll have to wait?

kmh - I actually didn't get to see anything. In Alberta they aren't really big on early ultrasounds and don't like doing them. Next time I go I'll get to see everything and also get a cd full of pictures in either normal view or 4d.

mae - spotting is normal, but if you need your mind put at ease then get the scan! It's better to be as worry free as possible.

Becky- Welcome and Congratulations :)


----------



## mae76

Thanks ajarvis. I am still spotting. I called EPU yesterday and moved my appointment forward to Tuesday. If the spotting continues today I am going to go to hospital and see if they can scan me. 

Jersyshoregirl - how are you? How was the scan? I am thinking of you.

Welcome Becky - good to have you with us.


----------



## mrsholmes

does the midwife tell u when ur due?? how does she know? x


----------



## becky77

Thank you nice to talk to ladies that are about the same way through as yourself.

mae76 hope all is well with you , give the midwife a call if your worried.


jerseyshoregirl thinking of you and sending you positive thoughts

ajarvis gosh you had an early positive,good strong hcg then.


----------



## Gemma Lou

becky77 said:


> Is it to late to join your group i am 8 wks and 4 days , and have been in tenerife for 2 weeks so missed this thread before.
> due 18th may i think.

of course you can join the thread, the more the merrier!
Hope everything is going well with you? Are you experiencing any pregancy related things at the moment?

:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

just thought i would update you, that i am back to being severly sick....so all is lookng good i guess. just feel terrible, cant keep stuff down again...and even water smells bad!!!
xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

ajarvis - I don't know how long I have to wait for my scan info to come through, I'm feeling a little left out as most people on the thread have had their scan dates through. The Drs say if I haven't heard anything by the end of this week then they will chase it up for me. How you feeling this weekend?

Jerseyshoregirl - haven't heard anything from you yet, I have got everything crossed for you, how did the scan go. I hope everything is ok.

Mae76, I hope everything is going ok with you? Have you managed to get an earlier scan, keep us posted on how you get on, I hope it all goes ok. My thought are with you.

Everyone......How are you all getting on?

I went to mothercare today and got fitted for a new bra! They were so much better than debenhams. They recommend getting out of underwire bras as soon as you can. I can't believe how less tender my (.) (.) feel today already in this new support bra from them. It was only £12 too which I didn't think was too bad. Its not exactly the sexiest bra that I have seen, but it certainly isn't a granny bra!

I hope you are all well? :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> just thought i would update you, that i am back to being severly sick....so all is lookng good i guess. just feel terrible, cant keep stuff down again...and even water smells bad!!!
> xxx

Poor you, I have suffered with morning sickness this week but I haven't been physically sick. Just feel queezy all day on and off, it just comes and goes in waves. Have you located anything that starts you off or is it just as soon as you get up in the morning? Mine seems to start about 30 mins after I first get up. I seem to feel a bit better when I eat some toast but within about 20 minutes I feel all queezy again!

Is anyone else feeling quite hungry on and off? I'm deliberately not snacking, but my hubs tells me that if I am hungry I should eat! 

Hope things get better soon kmh2009! :hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

its as soon as i open my eyes in the morning, and then all day with random bouts of vomitting throughout...so unattractive walking through town with sick on my trousers today!! it just came out!!! LOL xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

That sounds awful! Lets hope it doesn't last too much longer for you.......they do say that the end of the first trimester should be the end of sickness, I've got everything crossed for you that it doesn't last too long! Have you got your scan date yet? I'm sure you have by now? 
I haven't had mine yet!


----------



## kmh2009

no i havent had my scan date yet.only went to see the midwife to get the ball rolling last wednesday so should get date soon xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

fingers crossed you won't have to wait too long for it. Let us know when you get the dates through!


----------



## ajarvis

Mae76 keep us updated! At least tuesday isn't too far away :)

Mrsholmes - here (canada) they go by the first day of your last period unless you had need for an early scan. If you get an early scan they go by that date the whole way. When I had my ultrasound she told me not to let anyone change my due date on me!

kmh2009 - sorry to hear you're sick again! But you're only 4 weeks away from 2nd tri and hopefully it'll let up.

gemma I'm sure you'll get a scan soon. The nice thing about waiting abit is it'll look more and more like a baby the longer you wait :) If I hadn't been unsure about my dates I wouldn't have gotten one til' 18 weeks at the earliest - seems like sometimes they just don't think it's important

I'm on and off hungry - am just generally eating when I am. I'm not going to go crazy with the bad foods so I'm not going to worry about how much weight I gain. Other than being tired though still no pregnancy "symptoms" - although I guess you could throw extreme moodiness in there lol. I go from fine to crazy in two seconds.


----------



## mae76

Hi there Ladies - thank you for your kind thoughts. I am still spotting but there is now red and brown blood. I thought about going to hospital yestersay but as I do not have any pain - all they could really do is scan me and I would need to wait until Monday anyway for them to do that. I will call EPU tomorrow to try and see if I can get a scan tomorrow - if not - i will have to wait until my slot Tuesday. I don't know what to think at the moment.

Jerseygirl - I am thinking of you. I hope everything is ok.

Gemma - I know how frustrating it must be waiting for an appointment - hang on in there.

KMH - So sorry to hear you are being sick again - hopefully it will pass soon.

Ajarvis - a very healthy approach to eating - I think people can can too worked up about what to eat/not to eat. 

I will keep you all posted. xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

mae76 said:


> Hi there Ladies - thank you for your kind thoughts. I am still spotting but there is now red and brown blood. I thought about going to hospital yestersay but as I do not have any pain - all they could really do is scan me and I would need to wait until Monday anyway for them to do that. I will call EPU tomorrow to try and see if I can get a scan tomorrow - if not - i will have to wait until my slot Tuesday. I don't know what to think at the moment.
> 
> Jerseygirl - I am thinking of you. I hope everything is ok.
> 
> Gemma - I know how frustrating it must be waiting for an appointment - hang on in there.
> 
> KMH - So sorry to hear you are being sick again - hopefully it will pass soon.
> 
> Ajarvis - a very healthy approach to eating - I think people can can too worked up about what to eat/not to eat.
> 
> I will keep you all posted. xxx



Thank you. I have got everything crossed for you x:hugs:


----------



## char

morning everyone! hope you're all doing ok and not suffering too badly with morning sickness. mine finally kicked in last week. not too awful but just feel like i have a queesy hangover all day and don't fancy eating anything.
thanks Cariad_bach and ajarvis for signature advice - i'll get on that now!
jerseyshoregirl - hope the scan went ok - let us know 
xxx


----------



## mae76

I'm very sad to tell you ladies that after a weekend of spotting, I went to hospital today and was told I have had a missed miscarriage. I had a scan which measured me at 6 weeks and no heartbeat (my dates meant I should be 8/9 weeks). I have to go into hospital on Thursday to have an operation. I am so, so sad and feel so empty. This will be my second miscarriage.

I wish all you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months and will be keepimg my eye on this thread when I feel a little more up to it to see how you are all getting on.

All my love

Mae xxxx


----------



## kmh2009

so sorry to hear that mae.my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## ajarvis

So Sorry for your loss Mae :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

I am 8 weeks now and am starting to feel nauseous :( Maybe it's beginning finally. I really hope not - I'd rather be symptom free lol


----------



## DolceBella

I'm so sorry for your loss Mae. :hug: My thoughts and prayers are with you. Just wanted to update everyone on how I've been. Starting from about 5+ weeks, I've been so sick every day, 24/7. My DH jokes that b/c I work night shift, my body doesn't know what "morning" sickness should be!:rofl: No vomitting though, which is great. But I do wish I could just cut off my breasts sometimes with how much they ache. It'll all be worth it though! I can't button my jeans anymore... thought that wouldn't start till a bit later, but oh well! Had my first official scan today... woohoo!! Saw peanut's heartbeat looking strong, and ultrasound makes my official due date May 25th. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mae, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart really goes out to you! Thinking of you at this really sad time.............hope to see you back in first trimester in the not too distant future! 
x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Mae, can I ask, did you notice a change in any symptoms.........thats what scares me the most. My best friend had a m/c and she didn't have any bleeding or anything. They scanned her at 9 weeks as she started spotting and said she lost it at 5 weeks and she didn't even have an idea. So sorry again to hear about your loss x


----------



## becky77

mae76 i am so sad for your loss take care of yourself x


----------



## becky77

well i am 9 wks and 1 day and morning sickness has been around for about 2 weeks, i have not been sick just feeling nauseous and of food ,but it only happens in the evening,my boobs are like to painful bricks and i am exhausted all the time but other than that i feel great lol.

ajarvis they reckon morning sickness peeks at week 9 so hopefully you wont have it too long.

dolcebella sounds like we are having very similar symptoms 

take care all


----------



## becky77

i have my scan next tuesday soo excited , but a bit nervous to hope all is ok and wonder how many is there.


----------



## char

so sorry for your loss mae :hugs: xx


----------



## mae76

Gemma Lou said:


> Mae, can I ask, did you notice a change in any symptoms.........thats what scares me the most. My best friend had a m/c and she didn't have any bleeding or anything. They scanned her at 9 weeks as she started spotting and said she lost it at 5 weeks and she didn't even have an idea. So sorry again to hear about your loss x

Hi Gemma

I noticed no change in symptoms. However, the only symptom I had was v. sore boobs. This continued up until this morning. This was the same with my last m/c. I went in for a 12/13 weeks scan after spotting and was told there was no heartbeat and baby stopped growing a few weeks earlier. 

I really want to emphasise that you should not waste time worrying about m/c. When I started spotting I read loads of posts from ladies that had spotting and had went onto have healthy babies. I would say though that if anyone has any concerns they should contact mw or hospital for advice. Never feel silly about being concerned and wanting answers. 

All the very best to you and the rest of you ladies due end on may/beginning of June 09.


----------



## classyburd

Am so sorry to head about your loss Mae :hugs:

Dolcebella, we have the same due date, theres a couple with may 25th, although that may change for me when i have my scan in 3 weeks time.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Mae, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you know we are all here for you in any way that we can be. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gemma Lou

mae76 said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> Mae, can I ask, did you notice a change in any symptoms.........thats what scares me the most. My best friend had a m/c and she didn't have any bleeding or anything. They scanned her at 9 weeks as she started spotting and said she lost it at 5 weeks and she didn't even have an idea. So sorry again to hear about your loss x
> 
> Hi Gemma
> 
> I noticed no change in symptoms. However, the only symptom I had was v. sore boobs. This continued up until this morning. This was the same with my last m/c. I went in for a 12/13 weeks scan after spotting and was told there was no heartbeat and baby stopped growing a few weeks earlier.
> 
> I really want to emphasise that you should not waste time worrying about m/c. When I started spotting I read loads of posts from ladies that had spotting and had went onto have healthy babies. I would say though that if anyone has any concerns they should contact mw or hospital for advice. Never feel silly about being concerned and wanting answers.
> 
> All the very best to you and the rest of you ladies due end on may/beginning of June 09.Click to expand...

Thank you Mae! 
I think the best quote I read was 
There is nothing you can do to stop it and there is nothing you can do to make it keep going, so the best thing you can do is just keep going and hope for the best. 
I am so sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you.....I know its hard....but I guess the best thing we can do is think that if it doesn;t work out, there is obviously a reason. I know that doesn't help at the moment.....but hopefully in time that will change. 
Thinking of you and wishing you all the best.....and thank you for the advice to all about being checked out if you have any worries.
:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have my scan date.....November the 18th....it seems so far away! Anybody else had their dates yet?


----------



## kmh2009

congrats on the scan date. havent had mine through yet. keep checking the post eargerly every day. 
think my m/s is starting to wear off....its been mainly in the morning only the last 2 days....hope thats a good thing :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thanks KMH. My m/s also appears to be wearing off......This weekend it was really bad lasting all day....then monday I had it until lunch time, then today I managed to nip it in the bud by having a bowl of ready brek at 7am! Need to try and do the same tomorrow, I have felt so much better. Its one of those silly things though, when you don't feel sick you worry of there is something wrong, well I do anyway, are you the same?
Lets hope that it is over for you now.........how is everything else going? Are you putting on weight yet? My top button on my trousers wouldn't do up today!:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

yeh im worrying too :) yeh im putting on weight aswell. i got a proper podge going on and its very slightly starting to firm up a little bit. (might be my imagination) most of my trousers dont fit me anymore :( xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

So Sorry for your loss Mae:hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

dolcebella - I too am starting to have problems with my pants. It's a pain because with dress pants I cant' just do the elastic band thing and have it be ok and I'm not big enough for maternity pants :p You're due date is one day earlier than mine!! Congrats on hearing your LO's heartbeat. I can't wait til' 14 weeks and I get to hear my little ones heartbeat :)

Becky - maybe I'll get lucky and this is the worst it'll get! I hope so cause this isn't bad at all :)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Mae im so sorry xxxxxxx


----------



## becky77

hi ladies, well my scan is next tuesday very excited about that and my booking in app with midwife is this afternoon so excited about that too.
does nyone know if they can hear a heartbeat with a doppler at 9 weeks or would it be too soon?

gemmalou your so right m/s is not fun but you worry when you dont get it that something is wrong, so when it comes back its quite a relief really.

xx
:hug::hug:


----------



## classyburd

Gemma, i got my scan date for the week before yours on the 11th nov at 9:40am.

Seems so long away dont it!!


----------



## **angel**

so sorry 4 ur loss mae xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

becky77 said:


> hi ladies, well my scan is next tuesday very excited about that and my booking in app with midwife is this afternoon so excited about that too.
> does nyone know if they can hear a heartbeat with a doppler at 9 weeks or would it be too soon?
> 
> gemmalou your so right m/s is not fun but you worry when you dont get it that something is wrong, so when it comes back its quite a relief really.
> 
> xx
> :hug::hug:

He he, I had nothing yesterday...then today I felt rotten....and you're right, in a way, you kind of prefer it! Can't believe your scan is next tuesday! How exciting!:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

classyburd said:


> Gemma, i got my scan date for the week before yours on the 11th nov at 9:40am.
> 
> Seems so long away dont it!!

Only 3 weeks until yours then how exciting. How many weeks will you be at your scan? I will be just over 12 weeks which works out nicely. But it does seem soooooooooooooo far away!:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

Just thought i would update....my m/s is just m/s now not all day sickness which is fine, i can handle that completely. I am taking my time getting up in the mornings (meaning im slightly late for work but they understand) and it seems i have to constantly eat things otherwise i start feeling sick throughout the day. Im gonna end up huge the amount im eating. Still waiting for my scan date....

hugs
xxxxx


----------



## classyburd

Gemma Lou said:


> classyburd said:
> 
> 
> Gemma, i got my scan date for the week before yours on the 11th nov at 9:40am.
> 
> Seems so long away dont it!!
> 
> Only 3 weeks until yours then how exciting. How many weeks will you be at your scan? I will be just over 12 weeks which works out nicely. But it does seem soooooooooooooo far away!:hugs:Click to expand...

I will be 12+1 for my scan date :happydance: least i will get to see lots and not just a blob hehe


----------



## mrsholmes

im stil waiting for my date 2:hissy:


----------



## Cariad_bach

mrsholmes said:


> im stil waiting for my date 2:hissy:


Me to :hissy:


----------



## kmh2009

starting to feel worried now. just feel like im not pregnant. symptoms going and just feeling my normal self. :-(


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> starting to feel worried now. just feel like im not pregnant. symptoms going and just feeling my normal self. :-(

What symptoms are you losing? Is it just a one off day that they disappear? I have had a couple of days where I have felt normal and then the symptoms have come back again. I hope you are ok! When is your scan? if you are worried, contact your midwife. Hope everything is ok x :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> Just thought i would update....my m/s is just m/s now not all day sickness which is fine, i can handle that completely. I am taking my time getting up in the mornings (meaning im slightly late for work but they understand) and it seems i have to constantly eat things otherwise i start feeling sick throughout the day. Im gonna end up huge the amount im eating. Still waiting for my scan date....
> 
> hugs
> xxxxx

I'm exactly the same as you....everytime I start to feel sick, the solution seems to be to eat something! I'm not eating bad things like chocolate etc, but I seem to be eating crumpets, toast or hot cross buns! It seems to be the only thing that makes the sickness go away! Fingers crossed you get your scan date soon x:hugs:


----------



## kmh2009

well my m/s went away for a few days which had me real worried, still had sore boobs altho they were never that sore anyway. still real tired aswell. last night however, i felt sick again. felt sick most of the day today (vommited a few times) and exhausted. dnt feel great atall. havent had any bleeding or pains so this could just be 'normal'. ive read that this happens to some around the 10 weeks as the placenta starts to take over the hormones. 

take care
hope u feel better soon
xxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

That sounds positive kmh2009! I guess you are getting ever closer to the end of the first trimester too.......lots of people say that once you get that far on the symptoms do go away! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## becky77

Hi ladies , any news on those scan dates yet?
well had my 1st midwife app last wed it was with a stand in midwife so not much good, just did bloods and bp ,and told me to ring this week to speak to my midwife ,well she is coming today to do the rest.
i have my dating scan and am going from excited to nervous silly really but hey.
we had a big surprise party for my mum this weekend as it was her 70th birthday and i was trying to keep quiet about the pregnancy until my scan , but about 4 people guessed dont know how i am not really showing weird , of course i had to say yes when they asked cos i am a crap liar.


kmh2009 my symptoms have disappeared to no m/s not as tired , boobs still sore but thats it really , think thats probably why i am nervous about the scan.yours seems to have returned though.


:hug::hug:


----------



## Jocelijne

Hi girls! Im due in may too (29th) Already had my first appointment to the midwife and now waiting for the date of the scan!

Feeling sick all day! And I just cant do anything about that! :( Too bad! :( And tired too! And even If I take a nap Then I'm still tired :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

Jocelijne said:


> Hi girls! Im due in may too (29th) Already had my first appointment to the midwife and now waiting for the date of the scan!
> 
> Feeling sick all day! And I just cant do anything about that! :( Too bad! :( And tired too! And even If I take a nap Then I'm still tired :(

I know that feeling, I have been feeling rough all day.......I'm sure its getting worse you know. For the last couple of weeks I have always eaten something when I feel it coming, but today and over the weekend the thought of food....well....its just not worth thinking about.
My other half is concerned that I am not eating as much as i used to as I can't handle big meals any more and knows that I should be eating a few more calories! I've told him that what I am managing to eat is better than nothing at all! He's such a worry wort bless him! Is anyone else having the same with their O/H's?
I wouldn't have thought your scan date will be too far away Joceline! I am due 31st May and got my scan date last week so I would have thought your will be any time now! The midwife will send off the info to get the ball rolling soon!
Let us know how you get on!

How is everyone else doing this week? :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Jocelijne! Congrats :) 

I am feeling very sick today. This is definitely the worst I've felt yet! I want to be symptom free!!!!!!! :p


----------



## Kiyota

I'm due on the 30th of May begining of June. Congratz to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Jocelijne

congrats to you too :)


----------



## Kiyota

Thank you very much. :blush:


----------



## kmh2009

im starting to get real excited as the 12 week mark draws closer, but real nervous and scared too. :(


----------



## Jocelijne

Ugh i'm scared too! :( And sick. But I'm almost sure we will survive! :) 

-------

How is everyone doing today?
Any plans?

Im feeling sick AGAIN! and with a terrible headache! :( But want to do some things in the house. Cleaning and the laundary. Just messed up for a few days and I really should do something now... than just only taking naps and reading allot about being pregnant LOL


----------



## kmh2009

im not too bad today sick-wise.....although i have a new hate.....cornish pasties....even the thought of them makes me sick....

Welcome and congrats to the newcomers.

xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad to see everyones doing well except for sickness

(ooh now i could just eat a cornish pastie lol) 

xxxxxxx


----------



## kmh2009

yuk....lol

still waiting for my scan date....seems like im waiting forever. 

xxx


----------



## Jocelijne

yuck corn pastie! :( I barely can eat something... My love at the moment is kiwi! OMG I eat 6 of them a day! And then I need to get a hold on myself!

My sickness is going okay now. Not feeling that good but its acceptable!

I talked with my DH and we're both want to clean up the baby room this weekend. I know its soon already But i just cant wait!

I already bought some clothes and a babygym hehe And a bottle warmer/heater hehehe
I jsut can't stop looking at ebay for new baby stuff lol


----------



## Cariad_bach

Lol Ebays way to tempting for baby stuff isnt it...i dernt look lol.

Kmh your 10 weeks already so it cant be long until you get your date hun....is it worth phoning them and reminding them you waiting ;)


----------



## kmh2009

who do i phone? the hospital or the midwife? might giv them a ring tomoro. thanx for the advice xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Kiyota said:


> I'm due on the 30th of May begining of June. Congratz to everyone! :hugs:

congratulations to you! We have the same due date! :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

kmh2009 said:


> yuk....lol
> 
> still waiting for my scan date....seems like im waiting forever.
> 
> xxx

Have you phoned your midwife and chased it up? They should chase up the hospital for you...:hug:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Jocelijne said:


> yuck corn pastie! :( I barely can eat something... My love at the moment is kiwi! OMG I eat 6 of them a day! And then I need to get a hold on myself!
> 
> My sickness is going okay now. Not feeling that good but its acceptable!
> 
> I talked with my DH and we're both want to clean up the baby room this weekend. I know its soon already But i just cant wait!
> 
> I already bought some clothes and a babygym hehe And a bottle warmer/heater hehehe
> I jsut can't stop looking at ebay for new baby stuff lol

What you like........its great though that you are all excited about it....my Hubby said we can't buy anything or start doing anything like that until xmas!!! Think he is trying to be sensible.....but its just soooooooo hard to resist! :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

How is everyone feeling at the moment? Any body got any crazy cravings yet? I don't appear to have anything......although i seem to have gone off things with funny textures such as marmalade and bananas! I've also gone off fresh vegetables which worries me, the only thing I will eat is frozen peas and sweetcorn! Should I be taking multi vitamins to replace the things I am lacking from the fresh stuff? Has anybody else gone off it or is it just me?
Hope you are all well.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

kmh2009 said:


> who do i phone? the hospital or the midwife? might giv them a ring tomoro. thanx for the advice xxxxxxxxxxx


Lol id phone both........let me know what happens hun xxxx


 
Gemma Lou i normally love all fruit and Veg...im a big fan of healthy eating.......not now tho, i cant face it and i cant stand the thought of it, i only want junk so i have been taking multi vitamins (but only the kind especially for pregnant women) xxxx


----------



## Jocelijne

Gemma Lou said:


> Has anybody else gone off it or is it just me?

Well I used to be addicted to coffee but i can't drink it anymore

and im terrifying for some things. I have an earinfection and I got antibiotics but it wassnt a good one so I got another one. I finished this one and I thought The infection would be gone. but since a day of 4 I just can smash my head agains the wall. And paracetamol would not work. Last night I had so much pain I took 2 paracetamol a time every 2 hours.... and still diddnt work...

aargg I don't know what to do anymore :( soo affraid that it will harm the wee one...

Today an appointment with the doctor again... but UGH :(:cry:


----------



## char

Sorry to hear you're suffering Jocelijne - hope the doctor can help with something new. There's nothing worse than being in pain on top of being sick already.
Gemma Lou - I'm exactly the same - it's horrible. I was eating so well up to the 6th week and since then I can't stand fruit and veg - i'm trying to force it down as much as i can but certainly not getting my 5 portions. Even the thought of it makes me feel sick... trying to do what i can, having the odd fresh orange juice and fruit smoothies (costing me a fortune!) but i'm relying on the pregnancy multivits for now...


----------



## kmh2009

im obsessed with fruit and veg at the mo :) 

Guess what i got my scan date and my date for my consultant appt. 

SOOOO happy now. Scan is on the 6th Nov at 12:00 and consultant is 10th nov

wooo hooo


----------



## Cariad_bach

Thats great news hun xxxxx


----------



## ClaireyF

I'm due 7th June so looks like most of you guys will be doing all the hardwork before its my turn hopefully :) i got my first midwife appointment 27th Nov which seems soooooo long away!! Good luck to everyone!!x


----------



## Sara-Rose89

i'm due 26th may, and really worrying about everything so will be good to hear how you all our getting on xxx:hug:


----------



## becky77

ok so i am sure a few of you may have seen my thread , but anyway i had my scan yesterday , i thought i was 10 weeks but they could only find a sac with a 3mm fetul pole in which she said was about 7 weeks in age , i have to go back on the 30th oct to see again as they could not find a heart beat but she said that is not unusal at that stage, so either i am not as far along as i thought or the fetus stopped growing at 7 weeks. its horrid not knowing whats happening she said it is good there is no sign of a bleed and i did ov late ,but very hard not to think the worst.

hope you are all ok 
x


----------



## char

i hope the 30th comes quickly for you becky - what an anxious time. still, hold on to what the midwife said - not unusual at that stage - from your other thread it did sound possible the dates were out xx


----------



## char

ladies, what on earth am i doing wrong?! can't for the life of me get my signature to work - it just comes up as a load of computer text. any advice?


----------



## Cariad_bach

char said:


> ladies, what on earth am i doing wrong?! can't for the life of me get my signature to work - it just comes up as a load of computer text. any advice?

On the website where you made the ticker was there 2 or 3 diffrent kinds of code?

If there was you need the BB code.....i think it starts with a [ instead of a <


----------



## char

hurrah - thanks Cariad! I think that worked!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Well done hun xxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Sararose we've got the same due date :)

Becky I thought I was around 9 or 10 weeks when I went for my scan and they put me at 7 weeks 2 days. I don't go for another scan til' Mid January for my 18 - 22 week scan!


----------



## Jocelijne

ooh becky hope there is no problem at all.. sounds a little scary but what you said you ovulate late.. So maybe thats why its still a little small... 

Feeling a little better the last 2 days.. not that sick anymore.. at least.. if I don't think about food! 

Went to my GP last day because of my ear. And asked him about the antibiotics and paracetamol... I never may had to take that antibiotics, what makes me feel a little scared! And the amount of paracetamol i was taking was bad too (2 in a time) ugh...
I got ear drips again so I hope my infection will go away soon as im scared that the infection will harm my lil one.

I have the feeling my tummy is growing to fast to big lol. I really already have a bump! gosh!! :o starting a little to realize that im pregnant.


----------



## becky77

maybe your right ajarvis and my dates are just out fingers crossed.

jocelijne hope your feeling better soon and that the drops work.


----------



## kmh2009

and it hits me....last night severe sickness again....been sick all day today aswell...:( i just feel awful xx


----------



## classyburd

Dr told me to burn lavender essential oil in a burner as its supposed to be a natural sickness easer. Bought some today so gonna give it a try.

I have gone totally mad for fruit and veg, am snacking on mushrooms and cheery tomatoes haha Gona right off sweet stuff.

Seem to be starting a craving for Orange Jelly, it HAS to be orange though and raisins, although not together :)


----------



## kmh2009

oh yeh, i got the fruit and veg thing with u hun. especially oranges, grapefruit and lemons....hmmmm and cherry toms are the best


----------



## Gemma Lou

sorry to hear you are under the weather kmh....hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi everyone....
How has your weekend been? Today has been a bit rubbish for me today, have just felt so tired, I've hardly moved all day and feel quite sick again. I'm going to try and force some vegetables down me today......I don't fancy it at all, but I am going to try!
Went to the chemist the other day for advice on multi-vitamins, she said that if I was ok in myself and not ill then I shouldn't need to take anything. I am going to check with the midwife on Tuesday though just to be sure!
I hope everyone is doing ok..........Any more scan dates coming up for anyone this week?


----------



## ajarvis

I'm tired too, and feeling so BLAH. Friday night I put my son to bed and just as I was finishing up his bed time lullabye I got some terrible nausea. Went and layed on the couch and didn' tmove again. Left all my company outside lol.


----------



## kmh2009

hey, im just realy hungry all the time but only for a few select foods. soooo tired aswell. seem to spend my weekends sleeping, catching up from the week at work. sorry to hear everyone is feeling rough. i sympathize completely :-(

hugs

xx


----------



## char

hello all! well i had a slightly eventful weekend. had cramps on friday night in bed, and then a few strong ones on the sat night too. combine that with the fact that when i woke up on sunday morning i didn't feel famished and sick as i usually do and i began to worry...

wasn't sure what to do and was sure it was prob nothing but i rang nhs direct for advice. they referred me to speak to my on-call GP, who told me to go to the local maternity ward at 8 that morning! (i thought they'd just tell me to rest up and have a cup of tea!) long and short of it, i had a quick scan, saw a teeny tiny heartbeat, and the doc said it all looked fine. i was quite relieved, and it was exciting yet surreal to see the heartbeat - OH was a bit overwhelmed! and it made me feel reassured about my local services - under an hour between the first phone call and having a scan!
obviously by the evening i was back to feeling ill again - silly me!

hope you're all doing ok, and not suffering too much wih the m/s - any of you who've been suffering starting to feel a bit better? i'm feeling a bit better in the morning but still not good in the late afternoon / evening.

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Char, 
Glad to hear everything is ok now, you must have been so worried.......


To all....I cannot believe how active my mind is at the moment, I swear I was awake all night just worrying about my scan.....its 3 weeks away yet but I was really worrying about it. I dreamt that they gave me a Dr who hadn't done scans before and didn't know where to look and all sorts, it was a nightmare! 

I am going to the midwife today and she has said she will try and hear the heartbeat today but has told me it is probably too soon and not to worry if she doesn't find it.....easier said than done. :dohh: My hubs has told me that maybe I shouldn't get her to do it, but for the chance that I may hear it, I think it will be worth it! :muaha: Whats the earliest you've all heard the heartbeat if at all yet?

How has everyone been so far? My M/S seems to have spread out a bit more over the day now and I tend to feel worse at night time now. Touch wood I am still lucky enough not to have been physically sick and I feel really sorry for all of you out there who have been, it must be awful.

I hope you are all ok....:hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm back from the midwife and it was too soon to hear the heartbeat, heard mine, but not little ones........roll on scan week!
Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## char

bummer, sorry Gemma Lou - not too long to go though!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I know....hopefully the next three weeks will fly by....not wanting to wish my life away, but I can't wait to get to the scan! How are you feeling now Char?


----------



## kmh2009

i know exactly how you feel Gemma Lou. scan is a week tomorrow and i swear time has almost stopped. i just want to know if everythings ok....(fingers crossed) 
Really pray it is. Scan cant come quick enough. 
Bought my first pair of mat jeans on weekend....too early i think but nothing else fits !!

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Fingers crossed it will come round quickly for you KMH2009! You'll have to post a copy of your scan pic on here! How is your sickness? Mine seems to be ok if I keep myself well topped up with food! Hope you are having a good week so far! x


----------



## char

hi gemma lou! feeling ok thanks - certainly better than i was last week. i just wish i could get my appetite back - eating is still a big struggle and i can't find anything i fancy. poor OH is being very patient! i see you're feeling sick :( sorry about that - is it beginning to improve at all yet? not long now until it hopefully should atleast ...


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi char.....
Thanks for your reply! I have actually felt quite good today and yesterday.....but then good days make you worry that something is wrong! My poor body can't win!
Glad to hear you are feeling better than last week! How long until your scan now? x


----------



## char

no idea unfortunately, but i feel slightly less impatient about that now i've had the early one last weekend. my first midwife appt is on 4th nov so i'm hoping it will get booked quick after that! xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

of course, I remember you saying now about your early one. I just find it so strange not being able to see if everything is ok for so long. I know you have sickness and various body changes, but its still hard to imagine a little baby inside you..I just want to see it to be able to believe it. x


----------



## becky77

Hi ladies thought i would update you i have had my scan and baby is not growing and i started to bleed last night so its over for me.
good luck to you all and i hope you all have lovely bunndles of joy come may/june.

maybe i will see you in the new year.


----------



## kmh2009

so so sorry to hear that becky. My heart goes out to you. sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Becky I am so so sorry to hear that. I am thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs (not that it will change how you feel). Sorry Becky x


----------



## char

Gemma Lou said:


> of course, I remember you saying now about your early one. I just find it so strange not being able to see if everything is ok for so long. I know you have sickness and various body changes, but its still hard to imagine a little baby inside you..I just want to see it to be able to believe it. x

well i have to say, i've seen it, and i still don't believe it!! maybe i will more so at 12 weeks when it should be a bit easier to decipher and will feel more real!


----------



## kmh2009

anyone have real sharp pains around your kidneys? its been like it for a few days now. going to gp this morning, might mention it then 

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

sorry KMH I haven't.....but for the first time last night I was getting quite sharp pains in my lower stomach. Alot of people have mentioned those and I was worrying cos I hadn't had any! Hope all goes well at the GP!
x


----------



## Gemma Lou

How has everyone been this weekend? Hope you are all ok! I have noticed that the top of my stomach under my boobs has started to come out a bit more. My hubs has been away all last week and he said that was the change of the week that he spotted. Has anyone else got their little bumps starting yet?
How is morning sickness for you all at the mo? Mine seems to have died down again a bit but has been replaced by niggly headaches!
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## kmh2009

hi there, weekends been pretty good.my m/s has gone completely.feel quite well really.sorry to hear ur getting headaches, beats feeling sick tho i bet. im starting to get a small bump i think.its still realy podgy tho.

xxx


----------



## classyburd

Wooo just noticed, only a week left til the big 12 week mark for meeeee.

Cant wait to start telling everyone


----------



## Gemma Lou

KMH, brilliant to hear that your morning sickness has left you in peace....and a bump too, bonus!
Classy Burd.......Only a week and 2 days for your scan! Bet you can't wait! It will be so good being able to tell people!

Have a good week everyone! x x


----------



## ajarvis

Hey ladies!

Not much change for me still sick at night. Yesterday I helped a friend move and I think I over did it as by the time I passed out at their place I was beyond done! I'm not use to having to take it easy lol. Although I am 11 weeks tomorrow. Wow time flies!

Gemma and KMH Hopefully you get your scans sooner than later and put your minds at ease - never mind getting to see the little one :)

Becy very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Jocelijne

Hi girls... sorry to hear about the m/s... mine are gone for a few days... still not confortable... Was worried for misca. because of all symptomes are gone.. but im still very tired. boobs still hurts... so nothing to worrie about. 

Last weekend we went for a drive around. And we wanted to walk a little.. but ugh! i was sooo tired... never sleep in the car after a day... but this weekend i did! I was sooooo tired LOL

11th of nov I get my first scan. I got noticed that i had to pay for my scans if i want a picture. Okay thats good. So I can take as many as i want! LOL maybe 6 or so!? (yeah i have to send my family the scans too! since they are so far away)

Today I start working for a lil extra money. looked for baby rooms and i saw a wonderfull one already... can't wait to buy and make the baby room done!


----------



## classyburd

ohh i get my first scan on 11th Nov too, good luck hun


----------



## kmh2009

helloooo, i think baba is digging into my ovary. either that or its just sore....2 days and counting til scan. how is everyone doing?
xxx


----------



## classyburd

Am fine ta hun, got midwife this afternoon. Might ask her if she can try and listen for a heartbeat hehe


----------



## kmh2009

scan today :-s


----------



## char

good luck kmh! post a pic!


----------



## Gemma Lou

KMH.....How did the scan go? Can you post a piccie for us? You'll be one of the first to put your piccie on!

Classyburd.....not long now until yours, you must be so excited!

Has anybody else got a scan coming up? Our thread seems to have gone rather quiet! I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## ajarvis

kmh hope your scan was great!

Not much has changed at all with me. Same old same old lol. Clothes are getting a bit tight. Had a doc appointment the other night and had my pap smear done. Checked uterus size, etc. All is good :) He wants me back in 4 weeks, but I'll probably not go back until mid to end of december to get my requisition for my 18-22 week ultrasound.


----------



## kmh2009

scan was incredible. all looks fab. will post pics over the weekend
xxx


----------



## char

all good with me! m/s seems to have pretty much cleared up - just feel a bit rubbish in the evenings but nothing too bad. was depressed at the weigh-in with the midwife: already put on atleast half a stone!! she assured me it will slow down in 2nd tri - i hope so! 
my new thing to worry about is the fact that i've been using peppermint oil to try and combat headaches which the midwife said was not a good idea. so now i'm obviously worrying i've caused a miscarriage and don't yet know - i'm a natural worrier... scan in 3 weeks or less (booking it next tues) so hopefully all will be ok. have good (and relaxing!) weekends everyone! xxx


----------



## classyburd

Yes i am mega excited about my scan, i shall post photos up afterwards


----------



## ajarvis

Good news kmh! 

Char everything is probably fine! There are a few things that aren't good ideas, but it would take ALOT of it to actually cause a miscarriage.

When is your scan classyburd? I think you posted it but I can't remember.


For me ladies It's time I do something about my pants. They are too tight - not all of them, but quite abit of them! They're driving me nuts! Other than that just waiting to make the change to 2nd tri :p


----------



## **angel**

i havent been on much as been feeling really crappy and was really scared bout going for my scan due to our m/c lastyear but all is well!!!! i was put back to 11 weeks on thursday which is what i worked my dates out to be as i ovd late coz i was temping luckily!!!! so new due date is now 28th may!! only 10days diff so not too bad!!!! Baby wouldnt keep still i was too shocked to speak and knowing that we have made that and its growing inside of me now and using my womb is a trampoline is the most surreal feeling ever!! hubby said it looks like "spud" so poor lil one has that nickname now!!!! I have to go back on 21st nov so she can do a proper check of fingers n toes etc!!! but its arms n legs were all over the place!!! im still in cloud nine!!! Hope everyone here is well and congrats to all the new ones with BFP's xxxxxxxxx

I have attatched scan pic xxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







cut.jpg
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations Angel. So pleased all has gone well. Got my scan a week on tues,,,,really nervous!


----------



## classyburd

ajarvis - my scan is this coming tuesday at 9:40 am so excited.

Angel - awwww your little 'spud' looks so comfy in there hehe


----------



## **angel**

thanks all...omg the scan was just mind blowing so so amazing!!! hope ur all well xxxxxxx


----------



## sheepshanks

congrats! Your baby looks beautiful!


----------



## sheepshanks

May 26th for me too. It seems so far away! :(


----------



## Gemma Lou

Classyburd, just wanted to wish you all the best for Tuesday just incase I don't get on my computer before then! I'll be thinking of you! Can't wait to see a pic of how it all goes!


----------



## classyburd

Cheers hun, so excited i think i might just wee myself while i am waiting with all the excitement hehehe


----------



## kmh2009

i got an appointment with the consultant today at the hospital. does anyone know what is involved??

xxx


----------



## ajarvis

congrats Angel! Thats Awesome! 

Classyburd Your scan is so soon :)

Sheepshanks - there's less than 200 days to go lol. thats something

Kmh - not sure we don't go to the hospital until it's time to deliver unless there's a problem here, and our first prenatal is with the doctor where you get all kinds of info and what not - free samples sometimes etc.


----------



## Gemma Lou

How did you get on with your scan classyburd? x


----------



## Gemma Lou

CLASSYBURD, I just saw your thread with an attached picture of your scan. Its amazing! What a great scan picture to show everyone, you must be so so pleased. Did you find they were running on time? So glad it all went well for you....it will be me this time next week, so nervous about it. How did you feel when you were waiting for it? x


----------



## kmh2009

just noticed my ticker has moved up a box. yey. our group has gone all quiet :( hope everyones ok
xx


----------



## ajarvis

I can't wait to go up a box :p just a few more days til' 13 weeks lol. Well I don't have much to report except... no more morning sickness :D No more extreme tiredness :) all of a sudden gone as of Sunday - just like that. Hit 12 weeks and it seems to have disappeared (knock on wood).

Oh and I do have a little bump now :D time to take a pic this week I think!

Whats happening with everyone else?

KHM2009 you're right we have gotten really quiet!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm good thanks KMH. Woke up this morning and my bump seems to have blossomed over night....looks like a real little bump now!
Got my scan on Tuesday, I am so nervous!
You're soon gonna be off into second tri! We'll have to work out how to move this thread with us all!
Hope everyone else is ok??? Where are you all?


----------



## kmh2009

im already in second tri, went at 13 weeks. wanted to keep this thread tho:) good luck with ur scan, it will be amazing. 
my m/s has prettymuch gone aswell ajarvis.

ive also developed my stripe down my stomach (linea nigra) its well weird

xxx


----------



## classyburd

hehehe Gem, with regards to your questions.

While i was waiting for the scan i was more concerned abit the possibility of wetting myself hehehe which was good in a way coz it made time go quicker. Think i was only waiting for like 5mins and then got called it. The scan itself only took like 5mins but it was so unreal, she pointed out everything and waited for LO to stop jumping about so she coul get us the best possible photo.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Well my bump popped out over night last night.....I love it! it feels so great to have a little bump. How is yours coming on? Can't wait until tuesday now! x


----------



## kmh2009

my bump looks bigger today, its prob water and will have shrunk by tomorrow. congrats on your bump xxxx pics?


----------



## ajarvis

Gemma my bump seemed to pop over night too lol. Tuesday is less than a week away! How exciting :)

Classyburd that is so great that you had a good tech that was willing to get you a good pic. I just found my sons scan pics last night from when I was only 20 weeks along. Seems like forever ago. and that was a good tech too. They make all the difference!

Anyone's appetite decreased a bit? I don't find I'm as hungry as I was the last few weeks!


----------



## classyburd

Yes my appitite has gone, but i find when i do sit down to eat, it feels as it gets stuck and dosnt go down properly as if theres no room for it, leaving me feeling sicky and burpy :(


----------



## char

hello ladies! sorry, i've been away with work for a bit. glad to be back! well, i finally booked my 12 week scan this morning - 24th Nov at 8.30 am. Be good to pass that milestone hopefully! I'm definitely beginning to look bump shaped but it all still feels pretty flabby at the mo - i look forward to it hardening up! still got quite an appetite on me but not quite as bad as it was a week or two back!
can't wait to tell people now - i'm trying to hold out til 14 weeks... i think it's not going to be much of a surprise to some people. i.e. i sit with two men who have recently had children so they know a pregnant / queasy woman when they see one! 
how's everyone else doing? have you all told yet? xxx


----------



## ajarvis

We told pretty much everyone. All our family friends etc. for work I told a few friends and then it got spread around from there.

I'm not much of an announcer, but I couldn't keep it quiet either. With my son everyone knew the day after I took the test at ike 5 weeks lol.

Nothing much happening with me. I waited to get to 12 weeks now I'm waiting for 13 :p

Cramping a bit, but otherwise all my symptoms seem to have disappeared :D


----------



## ajarvis

12 week bump pic :)

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/12weeks4days.jpg


----------



## Gemma Lou

Nice bump there a jarvis! 

I am ok at the mo....had a few funny cramps if I stand up quick or something it can hurt...like a tight pull. Guess this is normal?

I am still thinking that I have felt little one moving, but I'm not sure. It will be interesting to have the scan and see where it is lying to see if I could have really felt it. Its happened every day for the last few days now.

I hope everyone is ok?

I am going to have a practise run today of drinking my 1.5 pints and holding it in for over an hour, just so I can see how bad it gets! Thinking of getting into town before I have my drinks so I don't have to suffer the bumpy roads with a full bladder!

Still quite nervous about tuesday but really excited too!

Have a good weekend everyone! By the way, new look do some great maternity clothes!


----------



## kmh2009

I have finally put my scan pics up. They are in a new thread. yey


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Gemmalou :) You must be super excited for tomorrow! What time is your scan?

Kmh are your scan pics in the first tri section? I must have missed them somehow.

I'm pretty happy to be at 13 weeks. Although it's made me realize just how quick this pregnancy is going to go! I only have 6 months left to buy stuff :p

I'm also transitioning to 2nd tri as now that I can move over I'm not 100% ready lol.


----------



## Gemma Lou

Thanks ajarvis!
I'm really nervous.......I have been really worried about it for a few weeks now. I am just convinced that there will be something wrong.......I guess its just because its my first one. I have no reason to think that there may be something wrong. Just got to keep everything crossed! I have to wait until 4pm! I will try and post some pics up tomorrow if everything goes ok, but I am supposed to be going out so if I get back late I may have to put them up wednesday though. I may get my dear hubs to post a message to let you know how I got on!
Hope everyone is ok! x x x


----------



## kmh2009

ajarvis, my scan pics are in both first and second tri :)

gemma lou, good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## classyburd

Good luck for tomorrow Gem, you know that no matter how late you get back tomorrow that you will want to post your photos and share with everyone possible hehehe well thats how i felt anyhows.

Couldnt wait to just stop and show anyone who would look haha


----------



## Gemma Lou

I could not believe my scan pictures. The baby was such a wriggler, unbelievable! I now finally believe I am pregnant!
Thank you for everyones good luck wishes!:hug:
 



Attached Files:







scan0001 cropped.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 5









scan0002 cropped.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 4









scan0003 cropped.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## char

great pics gemma lou! glad all went well xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Kmh I found them! You got good pics!

Gemma great pics! Glad everything went well for you guys!

I can't believer we're all in, or going into 2nd tri!

How's everyone doing with weight gain?

On Saturday I weighed myself and hadn't gained anything - infact I lost almost a pound! I didn't think that was possible considering how bad I'd been eating! But pleasantly surprised I must say :)


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have to say I don't own a pair of scales, thank goodness....I am just leaving it to the midwife to weigh me! I know my little bump is growing but I have no idea if I have put on weight or not!
I also can't believe we have made it to the second tri......hope everyone is having a good week! x


----------



## classyburd

I think ive put on about 4lbs which isnt too bad, just hope i dont balloon at the end.

I only want to put on weight that is nessacery, dont wanna just eat to be greedy if that makes sense. More weight to loose then afterwards


----------



## **angel**

ive lost 8lb and did put a pound back on and have now lost it again!!! got another scan 2mro at 3.10 so they can do the checks they shud at 12 weeks!! Sorry havent posted on here i keep forgetting :(

hope everyones well xxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Helloooo. We seem to be a quiet bunch :p

Not much new to report here either mind you. I've been having headaches - which I had with my son as well in the 2nd tri. I have a doctor's appointment not this week but next week to get my ultrasound date for finding out the sex :) :) Getting a touch excited for that. Doesn't even seem far away! 4 or 5 weeks :)

So how many of us are in 2nd tri?

Do we have a list yet for everyones due dates and all that? I know I may be early with this, but time seems to be flying!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## kmh2009

time is flying. Thinking about it im almost 4 months....its gone really quick. I bet your real excited bout getting the date of your next scan. :D mines just after xmas on 30th Dec. 

xxx


----------



## classyburd

My sexing scan is 5th Jan woooo.

Am not doing too bad, still been feeling sick in the evenings which isnt too nice.

Woke up this morning though feeling rotten, real sore scratchy throat, sneezin me head off and freezing. I need to be back in bed but i got too much to do, we moving this coming weekend and i aint started packing yet!!!!


----------



## char

hello all! at last, just had my 12 week scan - so far so good - in fact, it was quite the wriggler! making it all feel a bit more real...
can't wait to join you ladies in 2nd tri next week! and to start telling everyone - we've only told family and two close friends so far. it's becoming a drag making up excuses for not drinking and trying to hide the fact i'm in maternity trousers!
my due date's still 8th june as scan agreed with my previous dates xxx


----------



## **angel**

i have my 20 week scan on 8th jan seems so far away but its coming very quick!! xxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Kmh2009 - it'll be great to have a date that I know I'm finding out the sex for sure! I'm pretty sure though I'm going to book it for either the 30 or 31st of December as I'll be 19 weeks and my boyfriend will be off work so he won't have to take a day off to come.

Classyburd - that's awesome that you know so early when your scan is! You can count down :p too bad you're feeling sick! As if moving and packing while pregnant wasn't bad enough!

Char - you've made it to 12 weeks... I'd just start telling everyone but then I'm no good at not telling people things. I'm not good at coming up with excuses or lieing even for a good cause :p

Angel - you know well in advance too! that's neat.

Is anyone planning on a 3d scan? I'm thinking about getting a 3d ultrasound done if they tell us it's a girl since I've heard that they are wrong more often about girls than boys.


----------



## kmh2009

guess what. a had about 4 or 5 people come up to me today and ask if i was pregnant, or whens is t due or OH wow, your pregnant. That means my bump is that noticeable. YEY.

xxx


----------



## classyburd

Not only do i have to move whilst being pregnant, i also woke up this morning full of cold :(


----------



## ajarvis

awww :hugs: being pregnant and sick is horrible cause you can't take anything! 

Well i've got a little bump for sure now. Will have to take a pic this week since it's been a couple since my 12 week pic - I can post it in 2nd tri :p


----------



## Gemma Lou

sounds like everyone is doing ok apart from the colds! I have got my next scan booked for the 13th of Jan. I don't want to find out the sex though although I am positive it had a winky on its 12 week scan!


----------



## ajarvis

I really don't want to have to wait til' June to find out baby's sex... I'm way too impatient lol. I think it's a girl personally so we'll have to wait and see if mother's intuition is right this time too....

Looks like I'm going to have to wait til' the first week of January to have my ultrasound now. Since that last week of December is just way too busy and I don't have enough seniority to take it off. Oh well. My understanding from when I was pregnant with my son is that it's actually better to wait til' 20 weeks.


----------



## kmh2009

feel awful today. Got a cold and such a sore throat :( been sick a few times and have tummy pains. so much fun :-(

xx


----------



## kmh2009

bump pics

11+6

13+6

14+4


----------



## ajarvis

Great Bump pic! You can definitely see the growth!

How did you get them that small? Mine always show up huge!


----------



## kmh2009

lol it actually took me ages to get them that small. i opened them up in a photo editing programme and clicked on resize image, i change the image to 500 by 400. don't know id this helps :) xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

kmh2009 said:


> bump pics
> 
> 11+6
> View attachment 7605
> 
> 13+6
> View attachment 7606
> 
> 14+4
> View attachment 7607

Aww nice bump hun xxxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

I'll try that next time as every time they come out huge!


----------



## Gemma Lou

What great bump pics.......they show so much change in such a short time! How you feeling now KMH? 

Hope everyone else is well! Is anybody else still feeling a bit tired?


----------



## **angel**

yeh hun still really tired here!! bad dizziness and headaches!! xxxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I've just been really off it today, I have felt so tired, my head feels like its somewhere else, I have had a constant dull headache and just generally feel rubbish! I hate to moan.........I just want to curl up in bed already! x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Angel, what is your due date?


----------



## **angel**

aww Gemma :hugs:

due date is 28th may xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

we have the same due date! We should be buddies! x x


----------



## Gemma Lou

when is your next scan angel? Mine is 13th of January x


----------



## ajarvis

Feeling tired on and off. Some nights OK some days just beat! Lately though I'm getting back to not feeling pregnant at all! I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday when I get my form to book my scan :p Which will probably be thefirst week of January!


----------



## LilMama2be

Anyone due June 12th?


----------



## Michelle&Bump

.


----------



## kmh2009

i feel awful, so upset and sobbing. just arguing over everything....especially sausages :(


----------



## ajarvis

awww. I'm easily irritated right now too, althoug our fighting over everything is nothing new :p

Why were you fighting about sausages (if I'm not being too nosy! - If I am Sorry!!)


----------



## ajarvis

bump pics: 15 weeks 1 day

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/15weeks-1.jpg

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f64/ajarvis/15weeks1-1.jpg

hows everyones weeks so far?


----------



## dreams

I just posted in the may buddies thread but as i'm due on the 27th i thought i'd post here too, its a bit late i know lol


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Dreams! I posted in both too :) Welcome!


----------



## dreams

thank you :D


----------



## char

hello everyone! and welcome dreams! my week's going well, thanks, ajarvis - finally started telling people this week (bet you can't believe i held off so long!). i was so nervous about it, but it's exciting for the news to finally be out, although it felt really weird actually saying the words out loud! now i'm out of baggy clothes and still squeezing ok into my old fitted tops so feeling my old self, but with belly!
feeling generally ok - still suffering a little with tiredness but i'm super busy with work at the mo so it's probably that. the major thing i'm noticing is i'm definitely getting hungry more quickly now - how is that possible?! my appetite is insatiable!!
how's everyone else doing?
off to see my parents for our christmas this weekend (spending christmas with OH's family) first time my seeing my mum since she found out - should be fun : )
xxx


----------



## ajarvis

I admire anyone who can wait 13 weeks to tell people. i'd never be able to explain not smoking, or drinking or the weight gain in any other way lol. Plus the fact that it's fun to talk about! Bet your mom is excited eh?!

I get really hungry easily too - and the bad thing is I've always been like that and now it's worse lol. Other than all that doing just fine here. I'm going to book my ultrasound appointment for the first week of January. Booking that on Monday as they're closed right now.


----------



## kmh2009

hungry hmm...going to eat food :D


----------



## ajarvis

mmmm. me too. can't wait to get home now :p


----------



## ajarvis

Where is everybody? How're we all doing?

I have been so sick lately ladies. these last few days have been horrible! (I think I'm just a suck cause I don't get sick often :p ) feeling a bit better today, but no where near where I should be!

Otherwise have my scan booked for January 5th so that's exciting - and it's going to be 4d! Nothing too much new here besides that!


----------



## kmh2009

hey, sorry to hear your sick hun.really hope u get better soon.
is it a lot more expensive to get a 4D scan?
Are you going to find out the sex?

take care

xx


----------



## dreams

I can't decide if i'm going to have a 4D or not! Its quite expensive isn't it. 

Are you going to find out the gender? I don't have patience i'm definitely going to find out if i can :D


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks :) I'm on the mend. So here's to hoping tomorrows better! 

Here I can get a 4d scan with a cd of pics for 20 bucks.So that's what I chose to do. How can you go wrong for 20 bucks?

And I'm definitely finding out the sex. I'm too impatient as well. I want to know NOW never mind on January 5th!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi everyone...Hope you are all doing ok....have most of you lost your sickness now....I am pleased to say I haven't had any for a couple of weeks now....hoorah! Hope you are all ok!


----------



## char

hello everyone - hope you had a good festive period. i've been away from work, and therefore pc access, for a few weeks as was ill with the noro virus just before xmas. most unpleasant!
ajarvis - how did your scan go today? do you know the sex now?! i'm finding out in two weeks - can't wait!


----------



## sexycoupleuk

Due 30th of May


----------



## superbaby

congrats to all. I'm due 26th may with my 1st so this is all new to me but so far so good!


----------



## **angel**

Hiya ladies...hope ur all well...so so sorry i havent been on for a while we moved house in dec and only just got internet!!! so missed being online lots!! xx


----------



## polo_princess

*bump*


----------

